# Mud is growing up Driveler #109



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 11, 2014)

But he doesnt want too.


----------



## Crickett (Feb 11, 2014)




----------



## Hankus (Feb 11, 2014)

yep


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 11, 2014)

howdy drankus


----------



## Crickett (Feb 11, 2014)

Hey MrsH22.....


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 11, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> But he doesnt want too.



I'll be singing that all day Thanks Leroy, i think
Nice lady at the DDS gave me a new temp. license and all i had to do was give her 32 dollars Now got to go home and see if i can find my birf certificate Just in case some one that looks just like me and has my license is willing to sit for an hour and a half just to pull some kind of sick joke


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 11, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> I'll be singing that all day Thanks Leroy, i think
> Nice lady at the DDS gave me a new temp. license and all i had to do was give her 32 dollars Now got to go home and see if i can find my birf certificate Just in case some one that looks just like me and has my license is willing to sit for an hour and a half just to pull some kind of sick joke



 it sure stuck in mine...


----------



## lilD1188 (Feb 11, 2014)

i think it was warmer at 4:30 this morning.....

on another note dababy is sick, hes got a stuffy nose and sneezin and coughin.... but hes still happy,happy,happy!!!


_Posted  from  Gon.com  App  for  Android_


----------



## Seth carter (Feb 11, 2014)

Wet cold rain


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 11, 2014)

lilD1188 said:


> i think it was warmer at 4:30 this morning.....
> 
> on another note dababy is sick, hes got a stuffy nose and sneezin and coughin.... but hes still happy,happy,happy!!!
> 
> ...



Hope da baby gets to feeling better


----------



## Crickett (Feb 11, 2014)

lilD1188 said:


> i think it was warmer at 4:30 this morning.....
> 
> on another note dababy is sick, hes got a stuffy nose and sneezin and coughin.... but hes still happy,happy,happy!!!
> 
> ...



Awwww poor little guy!  Hope he feels better soon!


----------



## rydert (Feb 11, 2014)

nothing but rain here.......bust....








last post....lock er down


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 11, 2014)

rydert said:


> nothing but rain here.......bust....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you bumpded your head aint cha?


----------



## rydert (Feb 11, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> you bumpded your head aint cha?



naw.......I think i'm gonna be south of where all the inclement weather is gonna be.......don't matter,I have to be at work regardless


----------



## Keebs (Feb 11, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> I'll be singing that all day Thanks Leroy, i think
> Nice lady at the DDS gave me a new temp. license and all i had to do was give her 32 dollars Now got to go home and see if i can find my birf certificate Just in case some one that looks just like me and has my license is willing to sit for an hour and a half just to pull some kind of sick joke


 you didn't know you had to take all kinds of stuff to verify who you were??
I had to dig up divorce papers, I went to the Court House & paid $25 for me a new B.C., no idea where mine is packed up and a couple of bills in my name with my address on it..........


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 11, 2014)

Keebs said:


> you didn't know you had to take all kinds of stuff to verify who you were??
> I had to dig up divorce papers, I went to the Court House & paid $25 for me a new B.C., no idea where mine is packed up and a couple of bills in my name with my address on it..........



Mmmm no, i just found out at 9 i needed a new one. Just got back from the 2nd trip, found my birf day paper and its all done now. She said next time  i can do it online. Did y'all know "King" was on my certificate


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 11, 2014)

We met a lady at Mexico Beach this year who had been married 6 times I believe she said?  Her Birth certificate had gotten lost and her original burnt up in a fire.  She had a hard time proving she was US citizen.  Said she now makes sure to have a valid visa..


----------



## rydert (Feb 11, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Mmmm no, i just found out at 9 i needed a new one. Just got back from the 2nd trip, found my birf day paper and its all done now. She said next time  i can do it online. Did y'all know "King" was on my certificate



king or kang?


----------



## Keebs (Feb 11, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Mmmm no, i just found out at 9 i needed a new one. Just got back from the 2nd trip, found my birf day paper and its all done now. She said next time  i can do it online. Did y'all know "King" was on my certificate


I've done mine online the last 2 or three times, then THIS time they want to see me in person with all my history!
Pic to prove, bubba!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> We met a lady at Mexico Beach this year who had been married 6 times I believe she said?  Her Birth certificate had gotten lost and her original burnt up in a fire.  She had a hard time proving she was US citizen.  Said she now makes sure to have a valid visa..


I've always wanted a visa.......... not that I'd ever use it, I just thought it'd be cool to have one!


rydert said:


> king or kang?


 I think it's "Qwang" myself, but we'll see..........
ok, back to payroll..........


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 11, 2014)

rydert said:


> king or kang?



He dont be knowin, hes 1/2 literate too


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 11, 2014)

Y'all quit picken on me it's my birfday! Its a Celebration


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 11, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Y'all quit picken on me it's my birfday! Its a Celebration



What time the party start at the mud residence tonight?  BYOC?  Or for Mrs H, BSC (bring several cups)


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 11, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Y'all quit picken on me it's my birfday! Its a Celebration



dhay ain't picked those are compliments.   If you want pickens just say so.


----------



## Hankus (Feb 11, 2014)

I liked ol Slim Pickens


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 11, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I've done mine online the last 2 or three times, then THIS time they want to see me in person with all my history!
> Pic to prove, bubba!
> 
> I've always wanted a visa.......... not that I'd ever use it, I just thought it'd be cool to have one!
> ...



wifey has an old visa.  She went of a mission trip with her church.  You should ask her about their lay over in Amsterdam


----------



## Hankus (Feb 11, 2014)

“on the last train to Amsterdam"



kracker would understand


----------



## Hankus (Feb 11, 2014)

drinkin, smokin, night time ramblin kinda man


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 11, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> What time the party start at the mud residence tonight?  BYOC?  Or for Mrs H, BSC (bring several cups)



I'm gonna go eat a steak, when i get thru i expect the partay to be already started


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 11, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> I'm gonna go eat a steak, when i get thru i expect the partay to be already started



I like my steak medium rare please.  Ill be there around 6:00 or so.

Whats your address again? I forgot.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 11, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I like my steak medium rare please.  Ill be there around 6:00 or so.
> 
> Whats your address again? I forgot.



I'll pm ya , might be a redneck want to show up uninvited.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 11, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> I'll pm ya , might be a redneck want to show up uninvited.



Iwas invited, i invited myself


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 11, 2014)

all alone, even migmack didnt show up for our lunch date.. sad sad day


----------



## Crickett (Feb 11, 2014)

OK y'all here's a few pics of the little chickees!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 11, 2014)

Crickett said:


> OK y'all here's a few pics of the little chickees!



The top chick looked like it was saying, "This is my good side"   Good pics Crickett


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 11, 2014)

Bye mud, enjoy your steak

Bye keebs


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 11, 2014)

Crickett said:


> OK y'all here's a few pics of the little chickees!


cool



havin_fun_huntin said:


> Bye mud, enjoy your steak
> 
> Bye keebs



Later Leroy, bye y'all ,. I'm out, have a good one.  You northeners take some snow pics and post. Keebs , lets go.

Thanks for the Birfday wishes


----------



## Crickett (Feb 11, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> The top chick looked like it was saying, "This is my good side"   Good pics Crickett





mudracing101 said:


> cool
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks y'all! 

Have a great birthday Mud!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 11, 2014)

Crickett said:


> OK y'all here's a few pics of the little chickees!


Cute!!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Bye mud, enjoy your steak
> 
> Bye keebs


 Bye Leroy!


mudracing101 said:


> cool
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have a couple extra from me!
Bey Folks!


----------



## kracker (Feb 11, 2014)

Hankus said:


> “on the last train to Amsterdam"
> 
> 
> 
> kracker would understand



The Wiley Llama himself.


----------



## kracker (Feb 11, 2014)

Crickett said:


> OK y'all here's a few pics of the little chickees!



I used to get about 85-90 thousand of these chirping little @#$&^$#@ every 9 weeks or so!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 11, 2014)

Those are some cute chickees alright.



Now fatten them up a lot before supper.


----------



## little miss sunshine (Feb 11, 2014)

Crickett said:


> OK y'all here's a few pics of the little chickees!



Awwww so stinkin cute when they are little and fuzzy!!!


----------



## Crickett (Feb 11, 2014)

kracker said:


> I used to get about 85-90 thousand of these chirping little @#$&^$#@ every 9 weeks or so!



A little chicken poo never hurt anybody!  



gobbleinwoods said:


> Those are some cute chickees alright.
> 
> 
> 
> Now fatten them up a lot before supper.



These are all sold! Got a lady coming to get them in the next few days! 



little miss sunshine said:


> Awwww so stinkin cute when they are little and fuzzy!!!



I know! I just love'em at this stage!


----------



## little miss sunshine (Feb 11, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> cool
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Birthdays are the best


----------



## little miss sunshine (Feb 11, 2014)

Crickett said:


> A little chicken poo never hurt anybody!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Legit question..... Do you let all of them hatch or get fresh eggs every now and then??


----------



## Crickett (Feb 11, 2014)

little miss sunshine said:


> Legit question..... Do you let all of them hatch or get fresh eggs every now and then??



We get 4-5 fresh eggs a day! We have 5 hens laying. We incubated 15 of them 24 days ago. We had 10 hatch, 2 that didn't quite fully develop & 3 that were not fertile at all. Right now I have approx 28 eggs on the kitchen counter.


----------



## little miss sunshine (Feb 11, 2014)

Crickett said:


> We get 4-5 fresh eggs a day! We have 5 hens laying. We incubated 15 of them 24 days ago. We had 10 hatch, 2 that didn't quite fully develop & 3 that were not fertile at all. Right now I have approx 28 eggs on the kitchen counter.



Yummy nothing better than some fresh eggs!!!!


----------



## lilD1188 (Feb 11, 2014)

dababy is still bein a illbooty poor thang dont feel good, but got him some medicine so maybe he'll feel better, luckily no fever (for now, knock on wood) .
im freezing and i NEVER get cold..hope im not gettin sick...

on another note.. i got my valentines present early, jewlery and a ruger sr .22 and some ammo, and a holster  


_Posted  from  Gon.com  App for Android_


----------



## Crickett (Feb 11, 2014)

lilD1188 said:


> dababy is still bein a illbooty poor thang dont feel good, but got him some medicine so maybe he'll feel better, luckily no fever (for now, knock on wood) .
> im freezing and i NEVER get cold..hope im not gettin sick...
> 
> on another note.. i got my valentines present early, jewlery and a ruger sr .22 and some ammo, and a holster
> ...


----------



## lilD1188 (Feb 11, 2014)

Crickett said:
			
		

> Quote:



i am one happy person ill try to post a picture tomorrow.


_Posted  from  Gon.com  App for  Android_


----------



## Keebs (Feb 11, 2014)

little miss sunshine said:


> Yummy nothing better than some fresh eggs!!!!


I *KNEW* you were a "good" girl!!!!!


lilD1188 said:


> dababy is still bein a illbooty poor thang dont feel good, but got him some medicine so maybe he'll feel better, luckily no fever (for now, knock on wood) .
> im freezing and i NEVER get cold..hope im not gettin sick...
> 
> on another note.. i got my valentines present early, jewlery and a ruger sr .22 and some ammo, and a holster
> ...


OMG, you cold??? yep, you're sick, bring LilMan to me at work..... 


lilD1188 said:


> i am one happy person ill try to post a picture tomorrow.
> 
> 
> _Posted  from  Gon.com  App for  Android_



I may have messed up the quotes but oh well, I saw my LilMan today!


----------



## kracker (Feb 11, 2014)

Looky there.

Am I the only person in GA that hates the Olympics?


----------



## Keebs (Feb 11, 2014)

kracker said:


> Looky there.
> 
> Am I the only person in GA that hates the Olympics?



 I like some of it............


----------



## Crickett (Feb 11, 2014)

kracker said:


> Looky there.
> 
> Am I the only person in GA that hates the Olympics?





Keebs said:


> I like some of it............



I only like some of it too! Haven't got to see any of it though cause we don't have regular tv.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 12, 2014)

Crickett said:


> I only like some of it too! Haven't got to see any of it though cause we don't have regular tv.





You have "irregular" TV ???


----------



## Turkeypaw (Feb 12, 2014)

Snow forecast for me now says 12 inches.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 12, 2014)

coffee or sleep?   No real need to be up this morning except curiosity.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 12, 2014)

Well the coffee is brewed.   The white screen is gone and the white stuff is falling from the sky.   Hope it stays fluffy or pellets but that is not what is predicted.





If you are at home and not leaving you might want a little


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 12, 2014)

This is some nasty ice in my area.  Everything is coated over already and it is still steadily coming down, apparently for the rest of today and night.  It was slippery just trying to get my newspaper which was delivered about 3 AM before this freezing rain arrived.  The limbs on several trees are now drooping down just above the ground level and I am just waiting to start hearing the loud snaps of breaking limbs.   

The local television station is reporting numerous power lines and trees down, and all bridges in the areas completely iced over.  There is also a growing list of power outages and road closures in the area as well.

This crazy northeast wind is terrible as well and it is the worst possible direction for me due to the trees on that side of my house especially with an 80 ft tall pine tree.   

I am ready for a true "Spring Time" as I am tired of this hot, cold, freezing, ice, snow.........then hot, cold, freezing, ice, snow......etc, etc, etc.  Enough Already!!!


----------



## rydert (Feb 12, 2014)

hay.......i'm here.....for now


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 12, 2014)

Morning, lil chilly this morning, raining. My brother just called said he's been at work since yesterday and ice is knocking big pines down and just snapping limbs off. He's in for a lil overtime. Ga power and others are gonna be busy.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 12, 2014)

Mornin
How was the Birfday suppa Mud
H22 just left for work. Told him I'd see him Saturday.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 12, 2014)

Morning folks.  Hope all yall are warm and safe.

Mud, thanks for the steak brotha, it was awesome!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 12, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin
> How was the Birfday suppa Mud
> H22 just left for work. Told him I'd see him Saturday.


It was good, Porterhouse When Chris calls tell him mud said be careful.



havin_fun_huntin said:


> Morning folks.  Hope all yall are warm and safe.
> 
> Mud, thanks for the steak brotha, it was awesome!!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 12, 2014)

I even left Chevy in the house this morning.......... we'll see how THAT works out!  Cold & wet, worse than a dogs nose!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 12, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I even left Chevy in the house this morning.......... we'll see how THAT works out!  Cold & wet, worse than a dogs nose!



 I needed that this mornin! 
It's awful out there.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 12, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin
> How was the Birfday suppa Mud
> H22 just left for work. _*Told him I'd see him Saturday.*_


Bless his heart!!!! 


mrs. hornet22 said:


> I needed that this mornin!
> It's awful out there.


Glad I could help out!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 12, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning, lil chilly this morning, raining. My brother just called said he's been at work since yesterday and ice is knocking big pines down and just snapping limbs off. He's in for a lil overtime. Ga power and others are gonna be busy.


 I hate it for them, I just hope it don't sink on down our way!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Morning folks.  Hope all yall are warm and safe.
> 
> Mud, thanks for the steak brotha, it was awesome!!


 all I got was chicken fried chicken nuggets.............. dang.........


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 12, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I even left Chevy in the house this morning.......... we'll see how THAT works out!  Cold & wet, worse than a dogs nose!





Keebs said:


> I hate it for them, I just hope it don't sink on down our way!
> 
> all I got was chicken fried chicken nuggets.............. dang.........



Yeah, but you got to give me my birfday licks.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 12, 2014)

I had a dream I got banned from here last night.... going to be on my best behavior today..


----------



## Crickett (Feb 12, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You have "irregular" TV ???







mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin
> How was the Birfday suppa Mud
> H22 just left for work. Told him I'd see him Saturday.



 dang! I'm sorry!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 12, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Yeah, but you got to give me my birfday licks.


ooopppsssnow, that better?


havin_fun_huntin said:


> I had a dream I got banned from here last night.... going to be on my best behavior today..


I dreamed I "spun out" on the wet pavement........... I'll be creeping home tonight for sure!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 12, 2014)

Power back on.  Lost it for two hours.   Might not be the last time either.   

Thank you linemen.


----------



## Crickett (Feb 12, 2014)

My hubby just had to go out & try the roads! He just has to see how bad they are!  I'm sure he's somewhere doin donuts in a parking lot!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 12, 2014)

Keebs said:


> ooopppsssnow, that better?
> 
> I dreamed I "spun out" on the wet pavement........... I'll be creeping home tonight for sure!


You be careful young lady


Crickett said:


> My hubby just had to go out & try the roads! He just has to see how bad they are!  I'm sure he's somewhere doin donuts in a parking lot!



Sounds like fun to me


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 12, 2014)

Crickett said:


> My hubby just had to go out & try the roads! He just has to see how bad they are!  I'm sure he's somewhere doin donuts in a parking lot!



Used to do that all the time in Nebraska.  Sort of lost the interest here.  

What type chickees are you brooding?


----------



## Crickett (Feb 12, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> You be careful young lady
> 
> 
> Sounds like fun to me



Just talked to him & now he's huntin!



gobbleinwoods said:


> Used to do that all the time in Nebraska.  Sort of lost the interest here.
> 
> What type chickees are you brooding?



They are crossed. Black Australorp with Olive Egger.

We still have silkies & buffs in the other incubator. They should be getting ready to hatch in a couple more weeks.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 12, 2014)

Anyone heard from Jeff fa fa?  When is he supposed to return?


----------



## Crickett (Feb 12, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Anyone heard from Jeff fa fa?  When is he supposed to return?



I think he was suppose to be back some time this evening.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 12, 2014)

Just got some pics from my brother, he lives pretty close to Jeffro, everything is a sheet of ice there. Hope he's careful.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 12, 2014)

Crickett said:


> I think he was suppose to be back some time this evening.



Hope me makes it home safe or isnt delayed to bad...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 12, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Just got some pics from my brother, he lives pretty close to Jeffro, everything is a sheet of ice there. Hope he's careful.



care to share?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 12, 2014)

Figures, today is the day EVERYONE wants something from outside.  COuldnt get it yesterday when it was kinda nice out and  NOT flooding..


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 12, 2014)

Morning youngins, hope all of yall are staying warm and safe down that way.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 12, 2014)

Howdy Charlie


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 12, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Anyone heard from Jeff fa fa?  When is he supposed to return?



His flight was suppose to come in this evenin, but the news is saying Hartsfield-Jackson Airport is pretty much shut down.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 12, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> His flight was suppose to come in this evenin, but the news is saying Hartsfield-Jackson Airport is pretty much shut down.



Hes got one them there intelligent phones.  He could stop by and tell us "Hey"
Hurts my emotions deeply


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 12, 2014)

No it's NOT snow. It's pure ice. My hubby is the only one that has been down our street. See his lonesome tire tracks in the second pic.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 12, 2014)

Ouch Mrs H.  Tell 22 to be safe


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 12, 2014)

Just got back from the 4-wheeler excursion.  Ice everywhere.  The icicles are hanging at angles from the fences.  Hwy is covered but there has been traffic.   WIND!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 12, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Ouch Mrs H.  Tell 22 to be safe



Pics incoming.


----------



## Crickett (Feb 12, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> No it's NOT snow. It's pure ice. My hubby is the only one that has been down our street. See his lonesome tire tracks in the second pic.



When I talked to my hubby earlier he said they was in town & stopped by the office. He said they saw bulldozers scraping the streets in town.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 12, 2014)

Looks like a pond and river outside, steady rain.


----------



## kracker (Feb 12, 2014)

I'm hungry. Fried chicken, mashed taters and gravy, speckled butterbeans and cornbread today.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 12, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> His flight was suppose to come in this evenin, but the news is saying Hartsfield-Jackson Airport is pretty much shut down.





mrs. hornet22 said:


> No it's NOT snow. It's pure ice. My hubby is the only one that has been down our street. See his lonesome tire tracks in the second pic.


wow!


gobbleinwoods said:


> Just got back from the 4-wheeler excursion.  Ice everywhere.  The icicles are hanging at angles from the fences.  Hwy is covered but there has been traffic.   WIND!!


rain, rain, rain.......... and cold here.........


mudracing101 said:


> Looks like a pond and river outside, steady rain.


yep.........


kracker said:


> I'm hungry. Fried chicken, mashed taters and gravy, speckled butterbeans and cornbread today.


THAT sounds gooood!


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 12, 2014)

kracker said:


> I'm hungry. Fried chicken, mashed taters and gravy, speckled butterbeans and cornbread today.



Yep, that made me hungry.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 12, 2014)

Looking at the radar and the blue is pushing south west pretty far.. some of it has made it to Tift..


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 12, 2014)

Crickett said:


> When I talked to my hubby earlier he said they was in town & stopped by the office. He said they saw bulldozers scraping the streets in town.


 I HOPE he gets to come home. He took extra clothes and stuff. 


kracker said:


> I'm hungry. Fried chicken, mashed taters and gravy, speckled butterbeans and cornbread today.


One of my ALL time favorite meals right there! 

The sleet has stopped. Now it's just snow.
It's the finest snow I've ever seen. Almost like a blizzard. Now I know what they mean by "white out" conditions. I don't mind the snow at all. Just REALLY didn't like that ice.


----------



## Crickett (Feb 12, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I HOPE he gets to come home. He took extra clothes and stuff.
> 
> One of my ALL time favorite meals right there!
> 
> ...



I hope he does too! 

Nothing on this side of town! Just saw a salt/sand truck pass by on the hwy behind the house.


----------



## Hornet22 (Feb 12, 2014)

What I miss?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 12, 2014)

Hornet22 said:


> What I miss?



Howdy stranger


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 12, 2014)

Well look a me


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 12, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Well look a me



I think H22 thought HE was getting that spot.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 12, 2014)

aww poor Fail22


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 12, 2014)

Just had to take a hammer and bust ice off the top of the AC unit at work..


----------



## Seth carter (Feb 12, 2014)

How's everybody handleing the ice storm of doom?


----------



## Keebs (Feb 12, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Just had to take a hammer and bust ice off the top of the AC unit at work..





Seth carter said:


> How's everybody handleing the ice storm of doom?


just cold rain over this way............. how you been doing, kiddo?


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 12, 2014)

That wind aint no joke! Spicey fancey chicken sammwich wif bacon and a large chili from Wendys.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 12, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> That wind aint no joke! Spicey fancey chicken sammwich wif bacon and a large chili from Wendys.



You aint bull jivin.  That wind cuts to the bone..


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 12, 2014)

Wife just had a blonde moment and has brown hair She called me and said her car mirror said 39 with a South east wind. I said wait, what??? NO ya big goof, thats the direction youre going.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 12, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Wife just had a blonde moment and has brown hair She called me and said her car mirror said 39 with a South east wind. I said wait, what??? NO ya big goof, thats the direction youre going.


----------



## lilD1188 (Feb 12, 2014)

mudracing101 said:
			
		

> That wind aint no joke! Spicey fancey chicken sammwich wif bacon and a large chili from Wendys.



looove wendys spicy chicken sammiches!!!!


_Posted from  Gon.com  App for  Android_


----------



## Crickett (Feb 12, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Wife just had a blonde moment and has brown hair She called me and said her car mirror said 39 with a South east wind. I said wait, what??? NO ya big goof, thats the direction youre going.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 12, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Wife just had a blonde moment and has brown hair She called me and said her car mirror said 39 with a South east wind. I said wait, what??? NO ya big goof, thats the direction youre going.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 12, 2014)

Mud, does this kinda stuff happen alot with her?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 12, 2014)

Elfii said gangsta lean..


----------



## lilD1188 (Feb 12, 2014)

we have some dumdum dogs.... i take some old sheets/pillow cases and put em in their barrels (houses) and all 4 of em pull the sheets/pillow cases out and lay on em in the cold/rain.... dumdum dogs i tell ya!!!


_Posted  from  Gon.com  App for  Android_


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 12, 2014)

lilD1188 said:


> we have some dumdum dogs.... i take some old sheets/pillow cases and put em in their barrels (houses) and all 4 of em pull the sheets/pillow cases out and lay on em in the cold/rain.... dumdum dogs i tell ya!!!
> 
> 
> _Posted  from  Gon.com  App for  Android_



When we used to hog hunt with dogs they all did the exact same thing.  My buddies would too.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 12, 2014)

NOT a good day today!!!

Earlier this morning, a large ice covered limb fell and crashed onto the right rear and trunk area of my Camry.  I heard the loud crash and went out to see what had happened.  Well I must admit, when I saw the damage involved, I did let out several really bad and unprintable words.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 12, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Mud, does this kinda stuff happen alot with her?


No , not normally.



EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> NOT a good day today!!!
> 
> Earlier this morning, a large ice covered limb fell and crashed onto the right rear and trunk area of my Camry.  I heard the loud crash and went out to see what had happened.  Well I must admit, when I saw the damage involved, I did let out several really bad and unprintable words.


 That sucks.


----------



## lilD1188 (Feb 12, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:
			
		

> Quote:
> 
> When we used to hog hunt with dogs they all did the exact same thing. My buddies would too.



i love our pits but sometimes they confuse me with their oddball ways.
atleast its stopped raining, and they got somethin to keep em semiwarm, might be goin to the feed store tonight and get some hay for em, if it gets any colder, but its warmin up now!


_Posted  from Gon.com  App for Android_


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 12, 2014)

That stinks EE.  Be glad for insurance. Hope the rest of your day goes better than it began.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 12, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> No , not normally.
> 
> That sucks.


Didnt kno if her and LMS were related.  When LMS does something like that the song "little moments" by Brad P comes to mind..


lilD1188 said:


> i love our pits but sometimes they confuse me with their oddball ways.
> atleast its stopped raining, and they got somethin to keep em semiwarm, might be goin to the feed store tonight and get some hay for em, if it gets any colder, but its warmin up now!
> 
> 
> _Posted  from Gon.com  App for Android_



I literally had to toss Roxie out the house this morning to go to the bathroom.  She walked 5 feet and leaned up against the boxwoods to avoid the rain, or try to anyhow.  
Dogs are something else, thats for sure


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 12, 2014)

UPDATE:  I love Kiwis..


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 12, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> UPDATE:  I love Kiwis..



quit thinking of the south pacific.  It is summer down there.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 12, 2014)

I'm going to go see if Leroy is outside working.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 12, 2014)

Update: Mud= random


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 12, 2014)

Update: Hfg had it 87 degrees at his work.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 12, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> quit thinking of the south pacific.  It is summer down there.


I like them kiwis too 


mudracing101 said:


> Update: Hfg had it 87 degrees at his work.



it was 73...  Told ya the AC messed up this Am, I just started to thaw out


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 12, 2014)

Need to fix the horn on my truck.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 12, 2014)

WE should all pitch in and get mud some new horn and blinker fluid for his bday


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 12, 2014)

Not a big fan of STP but...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 12, 2014)

Keebs, hdm03-, rydert, strang, not post much today.. been slow in here past 2 days


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 12, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Keebs, hdm03-, rydert, strang, not post much today.. been slow in here past 2 days



They must be out playing in the snow.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 12, 2014)

keebs aint playing in he snow  
Redurt might be tho.. I know what he had for lunch


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 12, 2014)

I see nutman 04 bet he dont say nuthin.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 12, 2014)

Hims mean, wont even talk to folks at walmart.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 12, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Hims mean, wont even talk to folks at walmart.



Yeah, i keep forgetting, i'm just used to people being nice. I forget alot.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 12, 2014)

Wander when Jeffro gonna get to come home.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 12, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Wander when Jeffro gonna get to come home.



He might not wanna come home. It's yucky here. Wish I had a sled. PERFECT sledding with all this ICE. 

When the wind blows, the trees don't sound real good. They juss kinda crackin.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 12, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> He might not wanna come home. It's yucky here. Wish I had a sled. PERFECT sledding with all this ICE.
> 
> When the wind blows, the trees don't sound real good. They juss kinda crackin.



How are things at 22's work?  Crews overly busy?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 12, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I like them kiwis too
> 
> 
> it was 73...  Told ya the AC messed up this Am, I just started to thaw out





havin_fun_huntin said:


> How are things at 22's work?  Crews overly busy?



Can't imagine you needing to thaw out with that warm heart of yours.  

As far as 22's work--I bet the crews are toasty in the truck cabs.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 12, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Update: Hfg had it 87 degrees at his work.


 did he have his flippy flops on?


havin_fun_huntin said:


> I like them kiwis too
> 
> 
> it was 73...  Told ya the AC messed up this Am, I just started to thaw out





havin_fun_huntin said:


> Keebs, hdm03-, rydert, strang, not post much today.. been slow in here past 2 days


it's been one of them days............. ready for it to be OVA too!


mudracing101 said:


> They must be out playing in the snow.


I wish I was, it's gonna be brutal hayin/feedin horses tonight.......


mrs. hornet22 said:


> He might not wanna come home. It's yucky here. Wish I had a sled. PERFECT sledding with all this ICE.
> 
> When the wind blows, the trees don't sound real good. They juss kinda crackin.


 That is some errie sounds when the tree's go to creekin like that!

Mud, you 'bout ready?


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 12, 2014)

Keebs said:


> did he have his flippy flops on?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm ready lets go.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 12, 2014)

keebsy does still lub us!!!

Hope your night is better than your day maam.

CATCH UP ON WALKING DEAD SO WE CAN TALK BOUT IT!!1....
pweese


----------



## Keebs (Feb 12, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> keebsy does still lub us!!!
> 
> Hope your night is better than your day maam.
> 
> ...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 12, 2014)

Keebs said:


>



I to get my toes did before I wear flippy flaps.  Poor asian lady gonna have a bad day


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 12, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I to get my toes did before I wear flippy flaps.  Poor asian lady gonna have a bad day



Gonna get them shaved or just gussied up?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 12, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Gonna get them shaved or just gussied up?



man, gonna get em shaved, massaged, exfoliated, washed, get a clear coat of hardener and some cool little pokadot design on em.. No need its going in 1/2 hearted 

Oh and get my yearly toenail clipping too


----------



## lilD1188 (Feb 12, 2014)

if this worked, this is my valentines present!!!!!


----------



## lilD1188 (Feb 12, 2014)

lilD1188 said:


> if this worked, this is my valentines present!!!!!



okkk apparently it didn't work... 

ohhh mommmmyyyyyyyy make it work pwease!!!!


----------



## little miss sunshine (Feb 12, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> man, gonna get em shaved, massaged, exfoliated, washed, get a clear coat of hardener and some cool little pokadot design on em.. No need its going in 1/2 hearted
> 
> Oh and get my yearly toenail clipping too



We just shaved them last week should keep for a while don't ya think??


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 12, 2014)

lilD1188 said:


> okkk apparently it didn't work...
> 
> ohhh mommmmyyyyyyyy make it work pwease!!!!


no maam didnt not work


little miss sunshine said:


> We just shaved them last week should keep for a while don't ya think??



Shouldnt you be cleaning the house woman!?!? Now git


















Mud, did I do it right?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 12, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> man, gonna get em shaved, massaged, exfoliated, washed, get a clear coat of hardener and some cool little pokadot design on em.. No need its going in 1/2 hearted
> 
> Oh and get my yearly toenail clipping too



save those clippings you never know who might want them in next year's secret Santa exchange.


----------



## little miss sunshine (Feb 12, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> no maam didnt not work
> 
> 
> Shouldnt you be cleaning the house woman!?!? Now git
> ...


You don't do anything right..... Get ya life together


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 12, 2014)

Posting from the new kindle HDX is easier than my smart phone but not as nice as a computer. Just given this thing a test drive.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 12, 2014)

I'm out later y'all


----------



## Turkeypaw (Feb 12, 2014)

I just walked four miles to the beer store in 6 inches of snow. I can't feel my toes....


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 13, 2014)

Power back on.  Again.  thought it was going to be cowboy coffee again this morning made in the camping percolator. But it is steeped and brewed for you drivelers


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 13, 2014)

little miss sunshine said:


> You don't do anything right..... Get ya life together


Burn!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  


Turkeypaw said:


> I just walked four miles to the beer store in 6 inches of snow. I can't feel my toes....



I hope you bought enuff to last the long walk home.


Morning y'all. We got rain, then more rain , some more and then it flooded last night. I wished it dry up just a lil before the next rain. Water tables around here have got to be full. Guess thats a good thing.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 13, 2014)

Morning folks




mudracing101 said:


> Burn!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> I hope you bought enuff to last the long walk home.
> ...



Yeah, but atleast I know what blinker fluid aint 


She did burn me pretty good... she be whitty


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 13, 2014)

Mornin Gobble, Mud and Unibrow...er...uh...Boom Boom. 

Supposed to call in after 10 for work updates. 
I need one more snow day.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 13, 2014)

*SNOW IN FITZGERALD!!!!!!*


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 13, 2014)

Sterlo58 said:


> Mornin Gobble, Mud and Unibrow...er...uh...Boom Boom.
> 
> Supposed to call in after 10 for work updates.
> I need one more snow day.



Morning 85olretS.  Call in.... SICK

Be safe out there


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 13, 2014)

Keebs said:


> *SNOW IN FITZGERALD!!!!!!*



We gots tons of it. I'll send some your way.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 13, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Morning folks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Blinker fluid, she dum.






Sterlo58 said:


> Mornin Gobble, Mud and Unibrow...er...uh...Boom Boom.
> 
> Supposed to call in after 10 for work updates.
> I need one more snow day.


Hey Sterlo!!


Keebs said:


> *SNOW IN FITZGERALD!!!!!!*



Pics!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rydert (Feb 13, 2014)

Morning........we are in a mess here.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 13, 2014)

Morning Keebsy


rydert said:


> Morning........we are in a mess here.



Hope everyone is ok rydert


----------



## Keebs (Feb 13, 2014)

Sterlo58 said:


> We gots tons of it. I'll send some your way.


 kewl, I'll take it!


mudracing101 said:


> Pics!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I tried, flurries are shy......... I'll text ya what I got & see if you can see it......


rydert said:


> Morning........we are in a mess here.


 how bad, anything we can do?


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Morning Keebsy


Mornin!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 13, 2014)

Think maybe I should give blood



Yeah I was bored last night


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 13, 2014)

rydert said:


> Morning........we are in a mess here.


Dang, hope everything is ok Dirt.



Keebs said:


> kewl, I'll take it!
> 
> I tried, flurries are shy......... I'll text ya what I got & see if you can see it......
> 
> ...



Yeah, is there anything Keebs can do???????????


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 13, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Think maybe I should give blood
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I was bored last night



I think you should put them lil guns away before someone gets hurt.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 13, 2014)

Morning from NOLa!


----------



## rydert (Feb 13, 2014)

Ice is everywhere here, trees breaking it sounds like a dove shoot.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 13, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Dang, hope everything is ok Dirt.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, is there anything Keebs can do???????????





Jeff C. said:


> Morning from NOLa!


 J suggested you fly into Jacksonville & drive up, you'd have a better chance of getting home!


rydert said:


> Ice is everywhere here, trees breaking it sounds like a dove shoot.


 daaaaang!


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 13, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Morning from NOLa!


Jeffro!!!!!!!!!


rydert said:


> Ice is everywhere here, trees breaking it sounds like a dove shoot.



Is the Wifey ok??????


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 13, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Morning from NOLa!


Howdy Jeff fa fa!!!!


rydert said:


> Ice is everywhere here, trees breaking it sounds like a dove shoot.



man it thaws out soon for yall.  Do you all have power?


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 13, 2014)

Keebs said:


> J suggested you fly into Jacksonville & drive up, you'd have a better chance of getting home!
> 
> daaaaang!


I'm here with friends now. Just hang out another day and drive home, no more airports for me.


mudracing101 said:


> Jeffro!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Is the Wifey ok??????


Sup Mudroooo!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 13, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Howdy Jeff fa fa!!!!
> 
> 
> man it thaws out soon for yall.  Do you all have power?



H_f_h ha ha, howdy bud!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 13, 2014)

Bad signal...try to touch base later friends!


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 13, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I'm here with friends now. Just hang out another day and drive home, no more airports for me.
> 
> Sup Mudroooo!



While ya down there might as well eat some mud bugs


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 13, 2014)

I need to ride over to Leroys and open the door, make sure it aint to warm over there.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 13, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> I need to ride over to Leroys and open the door, make sure it aint to warm over there.



Havent turned the heater on this AM.  nutnuts PIL complained about it being cold in here earlier


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 13, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Havent turned the heater on this AM.  nutnuts PIL complained about it being cold in here earlier



Got my heater on 69, been running all morning.


----------



## Hornet22 (Feb 13, 2014)

One thing I have learned in the last 32 years, frozen participation lowers grown men' IQ by LARGE amounts


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 13, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Got my heater on 69, been running all morning.



I have on an UGLY international jacket today.  MAN this thing is warm!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 13, 2014)

Hornet22 said:


> One thing I have learned in the last 32 years, frozen participation lowers grown men' IQ by LARGE amounts



What did you do??


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 13, 2014)

Hornet22 said:


> One thing I have learned in the last 32 years, frozen participation lowers grown men' IQ by LARGE amounts



Have you got to go home yet?


----------



## Keebs (Feb 13, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I'm here with friends now. Just hang out another day and drive home, no more airports for me.
> 
> Sup Mudroooo!





Jeff C. said:


> Bad signal...try to touch base later friends!


stay safe!!!!!


Hornet22 said:


> One thing I have learned in the last 32 years, frozen participation lowers grown men' IQ by LARGE amounts


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 13, 2014)

Mornin


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 13, 2014)

No Snow Here


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 13, 2014)

Baby it's cold outside.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 13, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Baby it's cold outside.



"walkin in a winter wonderland"


----------



## Keebs (Feb 13, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin


Mornin......... you at work or still at home?


threeleggedpigmy said:


> No Snow Here


 I saw Munchkin playin in it before breakfast!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Baby it's cold outside.


 wow!!!!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 13, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Mornin......... you at work or still at home?
> 
> I saw Munchkin playin in it before breakfast!
> 
> wow!!!!!!



I went to work Monday. That's all for this week.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 13, 2014)

Mrs h, wifey said hawkinsville is nasty too.  Sure it isnt anything like you all have tho.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 13, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I went to work Monday. That's all for this week.


at least you got that nice fireplace to cuddle up to!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Mrs h, wifey said hawkinsville is nasty too.  Sure it isnt anything like you all have tho.


Hey, we need to talk....................

































That avatar is starting to creep me out.............


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 13, 2014)

Keebs said:


> at least you got that nice fireplace to cuddle up to!
> 
> Hey, we need to talk....................
> 
> ...



 what you wanna talk bout? 



oh,  Keebsy dont like my self portrait


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 13, 2014)

rydert, you think my picture be hawt dont ya?


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 13, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin


Good Morning


threeleggedpigmy said:


> No Snow Here



 Morning. 


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Baby it's cold outside.



Thats the dumbest flamingo i have ever seen, he been in that same spot freezin ta deaf.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 13, 2014)

mud mean flamingo hater


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 13, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> rydert, you think my picture be hawt dont ya?



Dirt aint talkin to us, he must not think our stawkin of his wifey is as fun as we do.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 13, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> mud mean flamingo hater



bam!!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 13, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> bam!!!



Speaking of rydert, I be in the mood for salmon soup.  How bout you?




Yeah, I was kinda trying some.  Maybe...


----------



## Keebs (Feb 13, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> what you wanna talk bout?
> 
> 
> 
> oh,  Keebsy dont like my self portrait


 at least use a newer one!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 13, 2014)

this 1 better Keebs?


LMS gonna kill me!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 13, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Mrs h, wifey said hawkinsville is nasty too.  Sure it isnt anything like you all have tho.


My sister lives in Hawkinsville! I heard they got snow. That's where I'm gonna live when and IF we eva retire. 


mudracing101 said:


> Good Morning
> 
> Morning.
> 
> ...


He aint eatin either.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 13, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> mud mean flamingo hater



Well....... look at chu.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 13, 2014)

The sun just came out. I"M BLIND.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 13, 2014)

Can ya'll tell I'm bored tadeff.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 13, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Can ya'll tell I'm bored tadeff.



Cabin fever?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 13, 2014)

I'ma go make a snowman.






Nevamind. It's too bright out there.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 13, 2014)

And I aint built a fire cause we'z saving the firewood in case lectricity goes out.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 13, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Cabin fever?



ya think


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 13, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> My sister lives in Hawkinsville! I heard they got snow. That's where I'm gonna live when and IF we eva retire.
> 
> He aint eatin either.





mrs. hornet22 said:


> The sun just came out. I"M BLIND.





mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'ma go make a snowman.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 13, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> this 1 better Keebs?
> 
> 
> LMS gonna kill me!!



Uhmmmm Leroy, the dude in this avatar is uglier than the one in the last one.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 13, 2014)

I woooosdd contribittttte tio thw convo bit i kanrt seeeeeeeeeee


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 13, 2014)

Thank the Lord a cloud just came ova!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 13, 2014)

Hey.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 13, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> ya think


mebbe....
H22 get to come home yet?


mudracing101 said:


> Uhmmmm Leroy, the dude in this avatar is uglier than the one in the last one.


I know 


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Hey.



Hey


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 13, 2014)

H22 aint skeered to drive in this stuff. He been home ery evenin. Said the drive to work this mornin was better than yesterday. I guess snow is easier to drive on than ice. 



Word of advise......... Don't, I repeat, DO NOT eat yeller snow. 


The dogs don't know where to patio ends and the yard starts.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 13, 2014)

Only one tree casualty of significance so far.  Not a terribly big one but across driveway so it got cut up and moved.   Still have two leaners across the power line between me and neighbor.  Too risky to cut but if anyone with lowered IQ is feeling frisky PM for gps coordinates.

I am thinking' boom boom is going to get a pop knot from a frying pan.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 13, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> this 1 better Keebs?
> 
> 
> LMS gonna kill me!!





mrs. hornet22 said:


> And I aint built a fire cause we'z saving the firewood in case lectricity goes out.


 I got firewood, come get some!


mudracing101 said:


> Uhmmmm Leroy, the dude in this avatar is uglier than the one in the last one.


 I thought he was cute then too...........


mrs. hornet22 said:


> I woooosdd contribittttte tio thw convo bit i kanrt seeeeeeeeeee


wait, whut???????


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Hey.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 13, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> H22 aint skeered to drive in this stuff. He been home ery evenin. Said the drive to work this mornin was better than yesterday. I just snow is easier to drive on than ice.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Public service announcement for the Athens dawgs?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 13, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I got firewood, come get some!
> 
> I thought he was cute then too...........
> 
> wait, whut???????



I did too... at the time..
Mud just mad cause i was more fluffy than him, dats all.  Hes a hater..




Yeller snow


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 13, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Public service announcement for the Athens dawgs?




I'm gonna git H22's snow skis out of da closet and take a ride down the street! 
Fergit da snowman.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 13, 2014)

I wanna be like mud when I grow up...


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 13, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Mornin......... you at work or still at home?
> 
> I saw Munchkin playin in it before breakfast!
> 
> wow!!!!!!


Morning m=mudracing101;8498553]Good Morning

 Morning. 


Thats the dumbest flamingo i have ever seen, he been in that same spot freezin ta deaf.[/QUOTE]

morning mudd


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 13, 2014)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Morning m=mudracing101;8498553]Good Morning
> 
> Morning.
> 
> ...






  we have got to work on your quoting skills


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 13, 2014)

Creme of mushroom chicken, sweet peas. wild rice..


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 13, 2014)

Update:  chicken is dry as chalk, tough as shoe leather... Over


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 13, 2014)

Update: I'm gonna change my screen name to Suzie Chapstick. 




Da boy just left for work and walked outside and said, I'm BLIND.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 13, 2014)

UPDATE #3:  Sweet Baby Rays made chicken better!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 13, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Update: I'm gonna change my screen name to Suzie Chapstick.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Howdy Suzie.

Iffin I remember correctly he is 7' 6' 12' 10".. him aint a boy no mo.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 13, 2014)

Jumped on buddy's compooter!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 13, 2014)

Update #4: The Chanel 2 news has been on for 3 days straight.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 13, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Howdy Suzie.
> 
> Iffin I remember correctly he is 7' 6' 12' 10".. him aint a boy no mo.


Hey Jack. I birthed that giant. He's MY boy.


Jeff C. said:


> Jumped on buddy's compooter!



Hey.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 13, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Hey Jack. I birthed that giant. He's MY boy.
> 
> 
> Hey.




 Well well well......looky here!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 13, 2014)

Chief 

You bringing anything back for NO?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 13, 2014)

Jeff fa fa, how long before you head home?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 13, 2014)

I made a new fwend


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 13, 2014)

Going to be in the mid 60's here today......over


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 13, 2014)

howdy hdm03-, glad you could join us


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 13, 2014)

how do


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 13, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> how do



you aint got no pictures of da snow?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 13, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> you aint got no pictures of da snow?



He's justa a figment of your imagination.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 13, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> He's justa a figment of your imagination.



I sure need to work on my imagination.  Figured i could imagine summin better than hdm03-


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 13, 2014)

Gettin ready to go eat a Skrimp po-boy!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 13, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Chief
> 
> You bringing anything back for NO?



Hadn't planned on it, but now that you've clicked the light bulb......hmmmmmmmm!



havin_fun_huntin said:


> Jeff fa fa, how long before you head home?



Going to get a rental tomorrow mornin and leisurely drive home. Don't want to see the inside of another airport right now.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 13, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Hadn't planned on it, but now that you've clicked the light bulb......hmmmmmmmm!
> 
> 
> 
> Going to get a rental tomorrow mornin and leisurely drive home. Don't want to see the inside of another airport right now.



taking 75 home?


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 13, 2014)

Steak , baked potato and caesar salad.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 13, 2014)

I'm seeing double i think


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 13, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I wanna be like mud when I grow up...





mudracing101 said:


> I'm seeing double i think



what were in that steak?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 13, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> I'm seeing double i think



Close one eye.




Pizza here.


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 13, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> you aint got no pictures of da snow?



I left the snow on Tuesday; it be sunny and warm here in Houston


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 13, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> what were in that steak?



Thats better , i was gonna warn you that you dont want that avatar, Couple of years back it made alot of people mad.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 13, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> I left the snow on Tuesday; it be sunny and warm here in Houston



You in Texas


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 13, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Thats better , i was gonna warn you that you dont want that avatar, Couple of years back it made alot of people mad.


oh?


mudracing101 said:


> You in Texas



Houston Co., I hope he didnt ride to Houston Tx on his moped


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 13, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> You in Texas



Yes sir; till tomorrow afternoon


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 13, 2014)

the moped is good on gas


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 13, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> taking 75 home?



I-10 to I-65 to I-85


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 13, 2014)

Check back later kids.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 13, 2014)

bye jeff fa fa


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 13, 2014)

Just stepped on the scales upstairs, This big boy got to change something.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 13, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Just stepped on the scales upstairs, This big boy got to change something.



The scale's location?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 13, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Just stepped on the scales upstairs, This big boy got to change something.



 I just so happen to know a program that works


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 13, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> The scale's location?





havin_fun_huntin said:


> I just so happen to know a program that works



Gotta exercise some more, cut down on eating so late and going to bed immediately after. I need to lose 30 lb.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 13, 2014)

I'm gonna walk to Leroys job and back.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 13, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> I'm gonna walk to Leroys job and back.



dont stop at the store and get a Snickers


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 13, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Gotta exercise some more, cut down on eating so late and going to bed immediately after. I need to lose 30 lb.



For what its worth eating late isnt THAT big a deal.  The total number of calories a day is what matters most...


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 13, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> dont stop at the store and get a Snickers



What about a beer?


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 13, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> For what its worth eating late isnt THAT big a deal.  The total number of calories a day is what matters most...



Calories eatin a day or drank a day??


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 13, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> dont stop at the store and get a Snickers



Milky Ways are so much better.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 13, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Calories eatin a day or drank a day??



Sorry buddy, beer= empty calories.
but you can drink them as long as you take them into account for your total daily calorie intake


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 13, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Milky Ways are so much better.



agreed 110%
Mud kinda looks like a Snickers lover tho


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 13, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Sorry buddy, beer= empty calories.
> but you can drink them as long as you take them into account for your total daily calorie intake



Emty calories??????? If i figure them in i'm gonna starve to deaf.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 13, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Emty calories??????? If i figure them in i'm gonna starve to deaf.



 Odouls?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 13, 2014)

and now im here all alone


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 13, 2014)

LMS called with jokes
"I just seen a sign that said goats for sale.  Do you want me to turn around and ask how much?"


----------



## Seth carter (Feb 13, 2014)

Just watched abraham lincoln vampire hunter better movie than I expected


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 13, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> LMS called with jokes
> "I just seen a sign that said goats for sale.  Do you want me to turn around and ask how much?"



She should buy 2.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 13, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> She should buy 2.



2???


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 13, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> 2???



She should buy 2 goats


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 13, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> She should buy 2 goats



you are typing to fast; hfg can't keep up


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 13, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> She should buy 2 goats






Why 2?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 13, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Why 2?



muds hungry


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 13, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> muds hungry



He is on the beers and roman noodles diet..  He is gonna stay haungry


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 13, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> He is on the beers and roman noodles diet..  He is gonna stay haungry



and snickers bars

or was he snickering in a bar?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 13, 2014)

He said hes walking the path of less fluffy, surely he didnt hae a snickers bar.  Bet he was snickering in a bar...


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 13, 2014)

I'm snickering in a bar!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 13, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I'm snickering in a bar!



"pics or it didnt happen"


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 13, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I'm snickering in a bar!



Did the lady in the front window entice you in?


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 13, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Did the lady in the front window entice you in?



All I saw was the legs swing through a window!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 13, 2014)

Fixing to run a couple errands.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 13, 2014)

Nobody drivelin!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 13, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Nobody drivelin!



Just what is so important that you would leave the legs/bar?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 13, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Nobody drivelin!



sad aint it


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 13, 2014)

I'm hungry thinking bout dieting


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 13, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Nobody drivelin!



you drivelin


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 13, 2014)

Hfg, you wanted 3 goats??


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 13, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> I'm hungry thinking bout dieting



I got a protein bar you can have it you walk here..


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 13, 2014)

Hfg??


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 13, 2014)

What ????????


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 13, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> What ????????








A snickers protein bar


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 13, 2014)

Id like to go on record and state that mudtryer=mudfailer101


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 13, 2014)

there were some lurkers who came and went without driveling.  They will go unnamed if they don't let it happen again.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 13, 2014)

lild still be lurkin


----------



## lilD1188 (Feb 13, 2014)

a babys gotta do what a babys gotta do!!!....

oh how i missed rugrats (old nickleodeon show)

they really dont make cartoons like they use too.....


_Posted  from Gon.com App  for  Android_


----------



## lilD1188 (Feb 13, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:
			
		

> lild still be lurkin



im always lurkin.... cause the apps always signed in lol!!!


_Posted  from Gon.com App for  Android_


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 13, 2014)

lilD1188 said:


> a babys gotta do what a babys gotta do!!!....
> 
> oh how i missed rugrats (old nickleodeon show)
> 
> ...



aint that the truth.. where did looney toons, The Jetsons, The Flintstones. and the Smurfs go   all this computer animated mess just isnt teh same


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 13, 2014)

yes?


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 13, 2014)

i'm fine; thanks


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 13, 2014)

i think the heat got to hmd03-


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 13, 2014)

Leroy is sending me nasty pics on my phone. Protein bars and stuff like that.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 13, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Leroy is sending me nasty pics on my phone. Protein bars and stuff like that.



Yeah, protein bars and N/A beer pics!!


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 13, 2014)

N/A beer????  What da......


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 13, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> i'm fine; thanks


Thats great


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Yeah, protein bars and N/A beer pics!!



Stop it , youre being very hurtful. 






I'm gone, later y'all.


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 13, 2014)

hfg owes someone an apology


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 13, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Thats great
> 
> 
> Stop it , youre being very hurtful.
> ...


bye/buy/bi  guy 


hdm03 said:


> hfg owes someone an apology


Its to late to apologize


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 13, 2014)

recon since noone is driveling im leaving 
You all have a good knight, nite, night


----------



## lilD1188 (Feb 13, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:
			
		

> Quote:
> 
> 
> aint that the truth.. where did looney toons, The Jetsons, The Flintstones. and the Smurfs go all this computer animated mess just isnt teh same



exactly....


_Posted from  Gon.com App  for Android_


----------



## little miss sunshine (Feb 13, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Blinker fluid, she dum.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Somebody drank their haterade today.......I may be dumb but I got a whole bunch of m&ms I bet you wish you had right now


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 13, 2014)

wellllll; hello there


----------



## little miss sunshine (Feb 13, 2014)

Hi there


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 13, 2014)

Is goat boy playing with electricity or something?


----------



## little miss sunshine (Feb 13, 2014)

No he is hanging out on the couch no electricity tonight


----------



## little miss sunshine (Feb 13, 2014)

So..... Are you a twerker?


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 13, 2014)

Yes; i am well know for my twerkin' skills; just ask goat boy, Mud; Quack, Re-durt; Strang; Jeff C Hole; and Hornet Deuce Deuce


----------



## little miss sunshine (Feb 13, 2014)

Where did you learn such mad skills?


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 13, 2014)

god given natural talent; it's a blessing and a curse at times


----------



## little miss sunshine (Feb 13, 2014)

Have you ever hurt yourself while twerkin?


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 13, 2014)

No; I have a strict training program.  I spends minutes every week exercising


----------



## little miss sunshine (Feb 13, 2014)

Could you teach someone to 
Twerk?


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 13, 2014)

little miss sunshine said:


> Could you teach someone to
> Twerk?



When would you like your first lesson?


----------



## little miss sunshine (Feb 13, 2014)

Feb 30th please sir


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 13, 2014)

You're in luck; I am available on the 29th, 30th and 31st of this month.  I will learn ya some twerkin' moves


----------



## little miss sunshine (Feb 13, 2014)

Awsome sauce ill put it on my calendar


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 13, 2014)

little miss sunshine said:


> Awsome sauce ill put it on my calendar



Cool; we can send HFG up to KyDawg's farm to play with his goats.  We'll have to focus on the twerkin' training.


I need to go wash my speedo now.


----------



## little miss sunshine (Feb 13, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Cool; we can send HFG up to KyDawg's farm to play with his goats.  We'll have to focus on the twerkin' training.
> 
> 
> I need to go wash my speedo now.



Because everybody needs a clean speedo  in 30 degree weather


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 13, 2014)

Yes they do; mine is red with a stripe on the back


----------



## little miss sunshine (Feb 13, 2014)

Maybe you should change brands


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 13, 2014)

why come? it's all apart of the experience.


----------



## little miss sunshine (Feb 13, 2014)

Just thinkin you wouldn't have to wash it as often I only have to wash hfh's once a year his is yellow with zebra print


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 13, 2014)

little miss sunshine said:


> Just thinkin you wouldn't have to wash it as often I only have to wash hfh's once a year his is yellow with zebra print



You make a good point; my dear; you make a good point.  I'll try on some of HFG's and see how I look.

Thanks


PM sent


----------



## little miss sunshine (Feb 13, 2014)

Not a problem hope it works out for ya!!


----------



## little miss sunshine (Feb 13, 2014)

What's this about a picture at a computer desk?


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 13, 2014)

Dang crazy nose hairs will drive ya crazy


----------



## Hankus (Feb 14, 2014)

sleep, it's the first cousin of death, you've been warned


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 14, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Dang crazy nose hairs will drive ya crazy


Yep


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 14, 2014)

Happy Valentine's Day to all of you lovely ladies today.  

Now for the rest of you, just a regular Happy Friday and be glad that this ice storm is finally gone somewhat.  Now, we just have to deal with the damages incurred.

The good news for me is that I slept like a baby ALL night long last night after being wide awake Wednesday night.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 14, 2014)

Hankus said:


> sleep, it's the first cousin of death, you've been warned



Insightful

Now for the antisleepaid


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 14, 2014)

May all the WOW's be treated to a wonderful Valentine's Day


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 14, 2014)

Morning, Happy Valentines day!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Oohhh that reminds me , be right back.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 14, 2014)

little miss sunshine said:


> Somebody drank their haterade today.......I may be dumb but I got a whole bunch of m&ms I bet you wish you had right now


You wasnt supposed to read back that far Sorry Sunshine, Leroy started it. Oh, and no m&ms for me, its after 5, i dont eat anything sweet after 5. I'll explain later.



hdm03 said:


> wellllll; hello there


This aint gonna end good


hdm03 said:


> Yes they do; mine is red with a stripe on the back


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 14, 2014)

Merry Morning gents
Happy Valentines Day Ladies.


Woke up to a cooked breakfast and a 2' tall card.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 14, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Merry Morning gents
> Happy Valentines Day Ladies.
> 
> 
> Woked up to a cooked breakfast and a 2' tall card.



What did you do wrong??


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 14, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> What did you do wrong??



musta did something right this time, that or she got lucky.  Nothing was burnt nor undercooked 

recon a blind squirrel finds a nut every once in a while.

Oh, mud, shes making something for keebsmudfest too  hope you enjoy it


----------



## Keebs (Feb 14, 2014)

FRIDAAAYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!
Hey ya'll!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 14, 2014)

morning Keebsy, glad you could join us taday


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 14, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> musta did something right this time, that or she got lucky.  Nothing was burnt nor undercooked
> 
> recon a blind squirrel finds a nut every once in a while.
> 
> Oh, mud, shes making something for keebsmudfest too  hope you enjoy it


 I know i will.



Keebs said:


> FRIDAAAYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Hey ya'll!



 Happy V day.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 14, 2014)

One of the Secretaries just brought in a Strawberry cake and said Happy belated Birthday, and  its good too. mmmmmmmm  mmm, its my birthday week


----------



## Keebs (Feb 14, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> morning Keebsy, glad you could join us taday


we'll see how long I get to stay today............ 


mudracing101 said:


> Happy V day.


 for YOU I will say......... Happy Valentines Day............... I quit "doing" this *holiday* years ago............. eh, it's another day........ but I did pull out my heart earrings to wear! But I'm wearing a black work shirt!


mudracing101 said:


> One of the Secretaries just brought in a Strawberry cake and said Happy belated Birthday, and  its good too. mmmmmmmm  mmm, its my birthday week


I hope it's the Secretary that's "nice" to you!!!!!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 14, 2014)

Keebs said:


> we'll see how long I get to stay today............
> 
> for YOU I will say......... Happy Valentines Day............... I quit "doing" this *holiday* years ago............. eh, it's another day........ but I did pull out my heart earrings to wear! But I'm wearing a black work shirt!
> 
> I hope it's the Secretary that's "nice" to you!!!!!!



 if it isnt he will but know as mudbutt from here on out


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 14, 2014)

recon i skeered everyone off


----------



## Keebs (Feb 14, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> if it isnt he will but know as mudbutt from here on out





havin_fun_huntin said:


> recon i skeered everyone off


 nope, got work to do now.............. bbl...........


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 14, 2014)

Mornin


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 14, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin



Morning schweet lady


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 14, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Morning schweet lady



Happy Balintime's Day! 

Got to work this morning. Kinda crunchy out there. The worst part was trying to get to my car from the front porch. Ice Ice Baby.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 14, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin


Happy Vday 


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Morning schweet lady



Hey Leroy, i ate healthy last night. A salad and only one plate , i'll try to post a pic .


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 14, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Happy Vday
> 
> 
> Hey Leroy, i ate healthy last night. A salad and only one plate , i'll try to post a pic .



good job mud

I ate chocolate like a boss!!  Then me and LMS went for a 2 mile walk.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 14, 2014)

I give up, i've tried two diff. emails and 500 diff. ways to upload the pic and it just dont want to work, i quit.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 14, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> I give up, i've tried two diff. emails and 500 diff. ways to upload the pic and it just dont want to work, i quit.



500



Caint never could.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 14, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> I give up, i've tried two diff. emails and 500 diff. ways to upload the pic and it just dont want to work, i quit.


 quitters never win.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 14, 2014)

Got 3 pair of Justin boots comin to da house!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 14, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Got 3 pair of Justin boots comin to da house!


That's a good deal........... wish they came in 6 or 6.5....


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 14, 2014)

Keebs said:


> That's a good deal........... wish they came in 6 or 6.5....



I know. I'm gonna try the 8 and hope they run small. I wear a 7 mens. If they don't fit, my sister can wear em.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 14, 2014)

Mud, wanna talk about torture?  I went to smallcakes cupcakes for someone else.. Was VERY hard not to buy myself something


----------



## Keebs (Feb 14, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I know. I'm gonna try the 8 and hope they run small. I wear a 7 mens. If they don't fit, my sister can wear em.


I wear a mens 6........... you can't FIND mens 6 no where anymore!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Mud, wanna talk about torture?  I went to smallcakes cupcakes for someone else.. Was VERY hard not to buy myself something


 if they're small, why not splurge?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 14, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I wear a mens 6........... you can't FIND mens 6 no where anymore!
> 
> if they're small, why not splurge?



I wanted to sooooooooooooooooo bad.  On a positive note, a cutie that was in there tried to flirt wid me.  made my day


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 14, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I wanted to sooooooooooooooooo bad.  On a positive note, a cutie that was in there tried to flirt wid me.  made my day



Love is in da air.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 14, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Love is in da air.



  I think she was just feeling desperate


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 14, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I think she was just feeling desperate



I think she just wanted you to buy her some cupcakes.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 14, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I think she just wanted you to buy her some cupcakes.



 prolly


----------



## Crickett (Feb 14, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Got 3 pair of Justin boots comin to da house!



 I tried to get a pair for my hubby!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 14, 2014)

Crickett said:


> I tried to get a pair for my hubby!



They didn't have his size


----------



## Keebs (Feb 14, 2014)

LilD's Valentine present(s)...........


----------



## Crickett (Feb 14, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> They didn't have his size



 I don't know! It wouldn't even let me click on just the boots! 



Keebs said:


> LilD's Valentine present(s)...........


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 14, 2014)

Keebs said:


> LilD's Valentine present(s)...........


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 14, 2014)

Crickett said:


> I don't know! It wouldn't even let me click on just the boots!



Oh. I think somebody posted you can't order on your phone.


----------



## Crickett (Feb 14, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Oh. I think somebody posted you can't order on your phone.



I'm on the Mac.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 14, 2014)

dang lilD done racked up!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 14, 2014)

Crickett said:


> I'm on the Mac.





havin_fun_huntin said:


> dang lilD done racked up!



she doing somepin right for sure.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 14, 2014)

In Augusta,  Dawn's 3rd treatment,  halfway there!  No power at home since 9am Wed morning.  All's good, plenty of wood, water, gas for generator.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 14, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> In Augusta,  Dawn's 3rd treatment,  halfway there!  No power at home since 9am Wed morning.  All's good, plenty of wood, water, gas for generator.



Glad to know yall made it thru all that  all goes will with Mrs dawn


----------



## Keebs (Feb 14, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> In Augusta,  Dawn's 3rd treatment,  halfway there!  No power at home since 9am Wed morning.  All's good, plenty of wood, water, gas for generator.


Bless ya'll's hearts!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 14, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> In Augusta,  Dawn's 3rd treatment,  halfway there!  No power at home since 9am Wed morning.  All's good, plenty of wood, water, gas for generator.



Thanks for checking in. Been thinking bout ya'll. Heard it was really bad down your way.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 14, 2014)

portein bar and Diet Dr pepper for da lunch had 1 of those creme filled eggs earlier tho YUMMY!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 14, 2014)

Afternoon youngins


----------



## Keebs (Feb 14, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Afternoon youngins


 Hiya Charlie!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 14, 2014)

hey charlie/bo$$/sir


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 14, 2014)

Keebs+ ?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 14, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Afternoon youngins



Howdo


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 14, 2014)

This time next  week I will be home.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 14, 2014)

I may bring one cow with me to keep me company.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 14, 2014)

I wont bring an angry one though.


----------



## lilD1188 (Feb 14, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:
			
		

> Quote:
> 
> Quote:
> 
> ...



i told him i didnt want no flowers that would die in a week or no chocolates that wouldnt last the week, but im still waitin on my stuffed animal..... lol

nahh we already had plans to get a pair since im home with dababy a pistol is easier to get to and use instead of the rifle, just gotta get it sighted in tried it out when we first got em and i couldnt hit the target, i wont even say how badly i missed the target though, its a little sad..... lol



_Posted  from  Gon.com  App for  Android_


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 14, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> I may bring one cow with me to keep me company.



Bring a few goats too. Heard Boom Boom wants a few.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 14, 2014)

Quick question, maybe someone knows.    I know in the old days with 5V tin you nailed it in the ridges.  With screws so you still hit the ridges or hit the flat spot?


----------



## Keebs (Feb 14, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Keebs+ ?





KyDawg said:


> This time next  week I will be home.





lilD1188 said:


> i told him i didnt want no flowers that would die in a week or no chocolates that wouldnt last the week, but im still waitin on my stuffed animal..... lol
> 
> nahh we already had plans to get a pair since im home with dababy a pistol is easier to get to and use instead of the rifle, just gotta get it sighted in tried it out when we first got em and_* i couldnt hit the target*_, i wont even say how badly i missed the target though, its a little sad..... lol
> 
> ...


 ya done got outta practice young lady!


----------



## MAC2 (Feb 14, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Quick question, maybe someone knows.    I know in the old days with 5V tin you nailed it in the ridges.  With screws so you still hit the ridges or hit the flat spot?



Ridges.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 14, 2014)

MAC2 said:


> Ridges.



Thats what I was thinking too till I did some research.  Now most all tin says use screws on flat spots


----------



## Nitram4891 (Feb 14, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Thats what I was thinking too till I did some research.  Now most all tin says use screws on flat spots



Ridges because that's the lesser chance of leaking.  If you go flat spot with screws you should probly use some kind of sealing washer.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 14, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> 500
> 
> 
> 
> Caint never could.





Keebs said:


> quitters never win.


Wont work, one said my pic contained a threat I took it with my iphone and sent it to my email


havin_fun_huntin said:


> I wanted to sooooooooooooooooo bad.  On a positive note, a cutie that was in there tried to flirt wid me.  made my day


A cutie.. Where??


Hooked On Quack said:


> In Augusta,  Dawn's 3rd treatment,  halfway there!  No power at home since 9am Wed morning.  All's good, plenty of wood, water, gas for generator.


Dang Quack, glad ya got a generator


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Thats what I was thinking too till I did some research.  Now most all tin says use screws on flat spots



Guys here said use screws on the flats, dont make since to me either but thats what he does for a living?? The screws do have washers.

Olive garden, tour of italy and a salad, bout to pop. Think i'll take a nap.


----------



## lilD1188 (Feb 14, 2014)

Keebs said:
			
		

> Quote:
> 
> ya done got outta practice young lady!



yes yes i have, with pistols, gimma a rifle and im good lol!!!


_Posted from  Gon.com  App for Android_


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 14, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Wont work, one said my pic contained a threat I took it with my iphone and sent it to my email
> 
> A cutie.. Where??
> 
> ...



Smallcakes man, keep up


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 14, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Smallcakes man, keep up



Never heard of it.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 14, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Olive garden, tour of italy and a salad, bout to pop. Think i'll take a nap.


LilD musta missed this.................


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 14, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Never heard of it.



your kidding me right??


----------



## lilD1188 (Feb 14, 2014)

Keebs said:
			
		

> Quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by mudracing101
> 
> ...



nooo i just saw it.... im sad now 


_Posted from Gon.com  App for  Android_


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 14, 2014)

mud kid be helpful x2


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 14, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> your kidding me right??


I dont kid bout food ya dummy


lilD1188 said:


> nooo i just saw it.... im sad now
> 
> 
> _Posted from Gon.com  App for  Android_


Thats what ya get for showing off your gun


havin_fun_huntin said:


> mud kid be helpful x2



Na, if i had the screws to show you , that would be helpful. I'm gonna look when i get home, nope... wait, you cant get pics on your phone.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 14, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> I dont kid bout food ya dummy
> 
> Thats what ya get for showing off your gun
> 
> ...




I get pics, not videos.  speaking of which, did yu get that picture I sent you?


Dont tell hdm03- he might get jealous


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 14, 2014)

Ya'll have a good weekend!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 14, 2014)

bye Mrs H 11x2  Have a good Valentines day.  Keep Mr. H 11x2 in line.. or try


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 14, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I get pics, not videos.  speaking of which, did yu get that picture I sent you?
> 
> 
> Dont tell hdm03- he might get jealous


  Stupid moment


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Ya'll have a good weekend!



Bye Mrs. Hawtnet.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 14, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Stupid moment
> 
> 
> Bye Mrs. Hawtnet.



 and you ratted Mrs V out about her car telling her which way the wind was blowing


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 14, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> and you ratted Mrs V out about her car telling her which way the wind was blowing



shhhh


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 14, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> shhhh



I get to see her a couple times in the next 4-5 months.  I take bribes for keeping my mouth shut


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 14, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I get to see her a couple times in the next 4-5 months.  I take bribes for keeping my mouth shut



I'm broke, just have to tell her


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 14, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> I'm broke, just have to tell her



crap, that didnt pan out like I expected it too


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 14, 2014)

Going to Outback when we get outta here, been here since 10:30. I'm ready for a drank...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 14, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Going to Outback when we get outta here, been here since 10:30. I'm ready for a drank...



Drank enough for us both.  Wifey ok?


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 14, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Going to Outback when we get outta here, been here since 10:30. I'm ready for a drank...



I'm ready for a drank too, two, to, 2


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 14, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> I'm ready for a drank too, two, to, 2



Did I read correctly that elkos next bog isnt until december?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 14, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Drank enough for us both.  Wifey ok?





mudracing101 said:


> I'm ready for a drank too, two, to, 2




Will drink for both of y'all!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 14, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Did I read correctly that elkos next bog isnt until december?



March 1st


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 14, 2014)

Something tell me between quack and mud dranking I will have a buzz tonight


----------



## lilD1188 (Feb 14, 2014)

mudracing101 said:
			
		

> Quote:
> 
> Thats what ya get for showing off your gun
> 
> .



i sowwyy but im pretty sure you have more than me......



_Posted from Gon.com App for Android_


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 14, 2014)

I'm gone y'all, later.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 14, 2014)

Mud left early.. its 420 here..


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 14, 2014)

A drank dont sound bad.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 14, 2014)

KyDawg, how long are you gonna be in Souf Georger?


----------



## Keebs (Feb 14, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Mud left early.. its 420 here..


yeah he did........... well, I got dababy for a bit, gonna shut down & go ride around town with him!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 14, 2014)

Home early.  All vacation used up with the snow.   Grrrrrrr not happy with the boss decision.

Disgruntled employees I tell ya.   Why did they even ask if we wanted to work an extra each day if they weren't even going to actually consider it?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 14, 2014)

Keebs said:


> yeah he did........... well, I got dababy for a bit, gonna shut down & go ride around town with him!



Wait, you leaving too?  Im here all alone with mattech and gobble


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 14, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Wait, you leaving too?  Im here all alone with mattech and gobble



mattech don't bite.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 14, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> mattech don't bite.



You didnt deny biting tho


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 14, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> KyDawg, how long are you gonna be in Souf Georger?



Kinda Quick trip, we will get there Tursday Morning and Come back Sunday.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 14, 2014)

I am afraid to stay much longer, I still have a lot of outstanding warrants down there.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 14, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> I am afraid to stay much longer, I still have a lot of outstanding warrants down there.



TOo bad you cant stay longer.  Then again it is Colquit


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 14, 2014)

Happy Valentines day to all the WOW's and MOW's!
Bubbette has requested Bubba's seafood and rice for supper. It's basically shrimp and grits but i can't have corn so we sub rice.
Some garlic butter sauteed crab claws will round it out nicely.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 14, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Happy Valentines day to all the WOW's and MOW's!
> Bubbette has requested Bubba's seafood and rice for supper. It's basically shrimp and grits but i can't have corn so we sub rice.
> Some garlic butter sauteed crab claws will round it out nicely.



I'll 2nd that, Bama. Happy Valentines to the galz and boyz!

Bama, gobblin reminded me to pickup some shrimps on da way home from NOLA. I got a nice marine grade Igloo and 20#'s of, looks like a mix of 16-20 or 21-25 count fresh head on shrimps today.  I'll pop the heads and make some stock and some po-boys tomorrow.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 15, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I'll 2nd that, Bama. Happy Valentines to the galz and boyz!
> 
> Bama, gobblin reminded me to pickup some shrimps on da way home from NOLA. I got a nice marine grade Igloo and 20#'s of, looks like a mix of 16-20 or 21-25 count fresh head on shrimps today.  I'll pop the heads and make some stock and some po-boys tomorrow.



Atta boy 

Well who asked for the rain this AM?  

I have the coffee brewed and ready to be served


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 15, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Atta boy
> 
> Well who asked for the rain this AM?
> 
> I have the coffee brewed and ready to be served



Mornin gobblein......man I'm glad you mentioned that. I wasn't even thinking about it until you posted it. We were slap out of shrimp too.

Po-boys tonight!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 15, 2014)

Not a problem Chief.  As soon as you said you were driving it just came to me.   Enough your poor boys.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 15, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Not a problem Chief.  As soon as you said you were driving it just came to me.   Enough your poor boys.



Would you like me to at least post pics?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 15, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Would you like me to at least post pics?



I had shrimp and scallops from a restaurant last night so go ahead I won't drool too badly on the keyboard.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 15, 2014)

Good Morning and Happy Saturday to you fellow drivelers.

Dang earthquake about knocked me out of my chair last night and kept me up for a few more hours.     

I really don't know whether to scratch my watch or wind my rear-end this morning because I have so many things to get started on.    

I just can't get motivated this morning for some reason.  I've got several toppled trees to finish cutting down and cut up and clean up in the back yard, another huge limb still standing vertically out of the roof of my storage shed, and several other "still hanging" broken limbs
about 30-40 feet above just swaying in this wind.  These are hanging from my neighbors pine trees but are hanging over my yard unfortunately. 

Well at least I do have electricity, cable, and phone service that many others do not have back yet so I am fortunate in that respect.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 15, 2014)

BBQ pork sammich sho is good!


----------



## Crickett (Feb 15, 2014)

I just scored big at Goodwill! Got me some really nice women's Game Winner camo for $10 for shirt & matching pants!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 15, 2014)

Day 4 with no power, getting tired of hearing the generator run.  Headed into work shortly.


----------



## Crickett (Feb 15, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Day 4 with no power, getting tired of hearing the generator run.  Headed into work shortly.



Dang! I'm sorry!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 15, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Day 4 with no power, getting tired of hearing the generator run.  Headed into work shortly.



So sorry.  Sort of like camping in your house.  The excitement is gone after day 1.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 15, 2014)

Don't know if ya'll do facebook, but H22 just took a test and said he's from New Orleans. LOL  Know wonder him and JeffC. get along so good. LOL I got GEORGIA. I'm home! GO DAWGS.


----------



## Resica (Feb 15, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Day 4 with no power, getting tired of hearing the generator run.  Headed into work shortly.



Sorry to hear that. What's the temp. down there Reb?


----------



## Keebs (Feb 15, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Day 4 with no power, getting tired of hearing the generator run.  Headed into work shortly.


Daaang, Quack, hate it for ya'll!


Crickett said:


> I just scored big at Goodwill! Got me some really nice women's Game Winner camo for $10 for shirt & matching pants!


 I LOVE shopping Goodwill!!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Don't know if ya'll do facebook, but H22 just took a test and said he's from New Orleans. LOL  Know wonder him and JeffC. get along so good. LOL I got GEORGIA. I'm home! GO DAWGS.


 I'm sooo embarrassed!


----------



## Crickett (Feb 15, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Don't know if ya'll do facebook, but H22 just took a test and said he's from New Orleans. LOL  Know wonder him and JeffC. get along so good. LOL I got GEORGIA. I'm home! GO DAWGS.



I don't do FB but that sounds pretty cool! 



Keebs said:


> Daaang, Quack, hate it for ya'll!
> 
> I LOVE shopping Goodwill!!
> I'm sooo embarrassed!




I wouldn't even shopping for me! I was with my daughter looking for her some skirts & I just happen to browse thru the women's suits & saw them hanging there. I of course I had to check it out..... afraid it wouldn't be my size but when I realized it was my size I had to try it on!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 16, 2014)

Not much driveling yesterday.  '

Well freshly brewed and ready for a Sunday


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 16, 2014)

Good Morning drivelers.  It is time to get up and "shake a leg", drink some coffee, eat some breakfast, read the newspaper, and wash some clothes......at least that is what I am currently doing.

I definitely need some pain reliever for my aching body after cutting down damaged trees, cutting up limbs and stacking them for pick up, and making some temporary repairs to the roof of my storage shed, etc.  Oh, in case I forgot, I really do hate the "business end" of a chainsaw!!!!   Dang, my muscles are aching this morning.  I really need a full body massage to get things back to normal.   

Hope all of you will have a nice day today.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 16, 2014)

Mornin....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 16, 2014)

Tomorrow will be day 6 with no power.  Crap.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 16, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Tomorrow will be day 6 with no power.  Crap.



Dang it man, hate it for yall!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 16, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Tomorrow will be day 6 with no power.  Crap.



Mizz Dawn can come stay with us.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 17, 2014)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Mizz Dawn can come stay with us.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 17, 2014)

Dang Quack,  hope today is the day they get there.

Morning Drivelers


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 17, 2014)

Good Morning and Happy Monday to all of you drivelers.

I called the truck lines at 5 AM this morning and they do NOT have my much needed emergency shipment so today is not going to be a good day for my local customer.

Dang Quack, 6 days with no power is enough to make a preacher cuss.  That is enough to drive you to drankin!!!      

I was really fortunate for sure as I only lost power for maybe 3-4 hours total BUT some people in my neighborhood only 150 yards away just got their power back on yesterday morning.  My Daughter from Statesboro visited me yesterday and she was amazed at all of the power, cable, and phone lines that were still down yesterday.  Of course, there were trees still lying on houses, vehicles, storage houses, fences, and several still lying in the streets.

Thanks to DDD, I was prepared with my generator all checked out and ready and filled with gas with a back-up of another 20-25 gallons of NON Ethanol gasoline.   I had also had bought plenty of new heavy duty extension cords, lots of non-refridgerated foods, and made sure that I had heavy duty clothes and jackets to be able to keep warm without my central heat available.  However, as it turned out, I never had to run my generator at all.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 17, 2014)

Mornin folks.....


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 17, 2014)

Good morning everyone. Supposed to be some nice days ahead of us, i didnt get crap done yesterday. Quack, i saw on the news Friday that all of Ga Powers customers are back on... maybe you just need to go catch up on that bill Or look on this side, this months bill should be cheap. Seriously though i hate it for ya, atleast you have a Generator


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 17, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin folks.....



Jeffro


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 17, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Jeffro



What's up Mudro?


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 17, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> What's up Mudro?



Monday here. Kinda disapointed in myself, had a lot to do and just wasted a pretty day Sunday. Spent Qtime wif the ole lady but that didnt get the grapevines cut. Oh well, Time to get on it this afternoon.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 17, 2014)

morning folks.  
Tired fella here.  Pretty much done with bulding.  Tin roof looks good


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 17, 2014)

Mornin Boom Boom.....Git-R-Done!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 17, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Monday here. Kinda disapointed in myself, had a lot to do and just wasted a pretty day Sunday. Spent Qtime wif the ole lady but that didnt get the grapevines cut. Oh well, Time to get on it this afternoon.


Redurt is out of power still also


Jeff C. said:


> Mornin Boom Boom.....Git-R-Done!



Morning jeff fa fa


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 17, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> morning folks.
> Tired fella here.  Pretty much done with bulding.  Tin roof looks good



 Glad somebody was productive this weekend.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 17, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Redurt is out of power still also
> 
> 
> Morning jeff fa fa



Dirt too, that sucks.


----------



## stringmusic (Feb 17, 2014)

hay


----------



## Keebs (Feb 17, 2014)

Mornin.................. Monday mornin, with about 3 projects on my desk first thing!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 17, 2014)

Mornin


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 17, 2014)

stringmusic said:


> hay





Keebs said:


> Mornin.................. Monday mornin, with about 3 projects on my desk first thing!



Morning girl.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 17, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin



Good morning.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 17, 2014)

Hfg..


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 17, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Good morning.



No smiley. No nofin


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 17, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Hfg..



yes maam?


Morning Keebsy and Mrs H. 

oh and strang too


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 17, 2014)

stringmusic said:


> hay



Mornin string....



Keebs said:


> Mornin.................. Monday mornin, with about 3 projects on my desk first thing!



Mernin galfriend! 

Seein as you're already on da  you mind submitting my expenses for me? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 17, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin



 Mronin schweety!


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 17, 2014)

hashtag here


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 17, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> No smiley. No nofin


That was in my sweet voice, no need for smileys


havin_fun_huntin said:


> yes maam?
> 
> 
> Morning Keebsy and Mrs H.
> ...



Run the Scamp at testntune friday night. Ole car got more motor than the trans or fuel system wanted


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 17, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> hashtag here


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 17, 2014)

purty day outside


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 17, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


>


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 17, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> That was in my sweet voice, no need for smileys
> 
> 
> Run the Scamp at testntune friday night. Ole car got more motor than the trans or fuel system wanted



ran  what?


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 17, 2014)

# hdm03+


----------



## stringmusic (Feb 17, 2014)

tic tac toe board hdm03+


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 17, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> # hdm03+



 hdm03-


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 17, 2014)

Oh, I got the pine tree cut into fire wood lengths.  Man I gotta tell yall.  That tree had some pretty wood inside.  Sure could tell it got plenty of water where it was.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 17, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Oh, I got the pine tree cut into fire wood lengths.  Man I gotta tell yall.  That tree had some pretty wood inside.  Sure could tell it got plenty of water where it was.



You going to split it?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 17, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> You going to split it?



no choice.. that tree was 2 1/2- 3' at the cut.. gonna split it this weekend.  hopefully it will dry out some.  Going to TRY to get some pecan this weekend too.  If the weather and time permits...


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 17, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> no choice.. that tree was 2 1/2- 3' at the cut.. gonna split it this weekend.  hopefully it will dry out some.  Going to TRY to get some pecan this weekend too.  If the weather and time permits...



10-4, I know you's a young whippersnapper, but don't kill ya self. 

I'd bring some, but probly won't have any room in da truck.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 17, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> 10-4, I know you's a young whippersnapper, but don't kill ya self.
> 
> I'd bring some, but probly _*won't have any room in da truck.*_


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 17, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> 10-4, I know you's a young whippersnapper, but don't kill ya self.
> 
> I'd bring some, but probly won't have any room in da truck.



  Im young yes, But im also lazy and have bad aim with and ax.  A friend has a hydrolic log splitter.  GOna hook it to the tractor and go at it.

Are you saying your even going to bring the kitchen sink this time?


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 17, 2014)

Keebs said:


>



Cain't help it!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 17, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Im young yes, But im also lazy and have bad aim with and ax.  A friend has a hydrolic log splitter.  GOna hook it to the tractor and go at it.
> 
> Are you saying your even going to bring the kitchen sink this time?



Naw, I bring everything but the kitchen sink tho! 

Well, cept for da stuff I fergit!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 17, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Naw, I bring everything but the kitchen sink tho!
> 
> Well, cept for da stuff I fergit!



From what I hear you would bring the sink if you had room 

Is that like KyD counting only the cows he can see?


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 17, 2014)

I might as well go put the toilet paper and the spatula in the camper right now!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 17, 2014)

KEEBS PLEASE tell me you watched TWD last night?


----------



## Keebs (Feb 17, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I might as well go put the toilet paper and the spatula in the camper right now!





Jeff C. said:


> Cain't help it!


 I know.......


havin_fun_huntin said:


> KEEBS PLEASE tell me you watched TWD last night?


why you want me to tell you a story???  I'll catch it today and NO, I won't go read in the WD thread until AFTERWARDS!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 17, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I know.......
> 
> why you want me to tell you a story???  I'll catch it today and NO, I won't go read in the WD thread until AFTERWARDS!



I didnt post a spoiler or anything. All Ill tell you is it was great!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 17, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> KEEBS PLEASE tell me you watched TWD last night?



Easier to type here, thumbs getting tired. You prob. cant hear it on the video but im letting out of it and pedaling it off the line, it wouldnt hook for nothing, finally at halfway point of the 1/8 mile i hooked in third and the spun the clutches and went to neutral 2nd pass i rolled in her easy and she hooked ok. Def. alot diff that running the mud hole.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 17, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Easier to type here, thumbs getting tired. You prob. cant hear it on the video but im letting out of it and pedaling it off the line, it wouldnt hook for nothing, finally at halfway point of the 1/8 mile i hooked in third and the spun the clutches and went to neutral 2nd pass i rolled in her easy and she hooked ok. Def. alot diff that running the mud hole.



Thats misleading, i didnt shift to neutral.. it just lost drive under a hard load.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 17, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Thats misleading, i didnt shift to neutral.. it just lost drive under a hard load.



 I knew what you meant.  

On a related Note.  mud be looking for a new set of tires


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 17, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Easier to type here, thumbs getting tired. You prob. cant hear it on the video but im letting out of it and pedaling it off the line, it wouldnt hook for nothing, finally at halfway point of the 1/8 mile i hooked in third and the spun the clutches and went to neutral 2nd pass i rolled in her easy and she hooked ok. Def. alot diff that running the mud hole.



Brang da truck to KeebsMudfest and give us free rides!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 17, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Brang da truck to KeebsMudfest and give us free rides!



Best idear... EVER 

Wait, no, I wanna drive it


----------



## Crickett (Feb 17, 2014)

Mornin y'all! I got a fever this mornin'! I feel like somebody has beat me in my sleep!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 17, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Best idear... EVER
> 
> Wait, no, I wanna drive it




shhhhhhh....I was gonna wait til he got lubed up purty good to pitch that.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 17, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Mornin y'all! I got a fever this mornin'! I feel like somebody has beat me in my sleep!



 Mornin Cricky.....not feelin so great myself. Got a bad cold from all that air travel, I think.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 17, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Mornin y'all! I got a fever this mornin'! I feel like somebody has beat me in my sleep!


hope you get to feeling better maam


Jeff C. said:


> shhhhhhh....I was gonna wait til he got lubed up purty good to pitch that.



oh, good idear.  Your much more wise than I am.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 17, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I didnt post a spoiler or anything. All Ill tell you is it was great!!!





mudracing101 said:


> Easier to type here, thumbs getting tired. You prob. cant hear it on the video but im letting out of it and pedaling it off the line, it wouldnt hook for nothing, finally at halfway point of the 1/8 mile i hooked in third and the spun the clutches and went to neutral 2nd pass i rolled in her easy and she hooked ok. Def. alot diff that running the mud hole.


huh?what? Please speak English!!!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 17, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Mornin y'all! I got a fever this mornin'! I feel like somebody has beat me in my sleep!


bless your heart........... tell them young'uns the study for the day is in medicine/the art of caring, as in take care of their Mama!


Jeff C. said:


> shhhhhhh....I was gonna wait til he got lubed up purty good to pitch that.





Jeff C. said:


> Mornin Cricky.....not feelin so great myself. Got a bad cold from all that air travel, I think.


 not you too!!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 17, 2014)

Keebs said:


> huh?what? Please speak English!!!!!!



Picture Mud sittin in one of those lil red metal cars/trucks and pedaling it real fast down a track. Then it starts spinnin so he quits pedaling so hard and then it gets traction and he starts pedalin real hard again, but it's too late.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 17, 2014)

mud said hes putting a 4L80E behind a 360 with a 3500 stall


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 17, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Brang da truck to KeebsMudfest and give us free rides!


MMM no.



Crickett said:


> Mornin y'all! I got a fever this mornin'! I feel like somebody has beat me in my sleep!


Maybe a bigfoot done rolled over on ya


Keebs said:


> huh?what? Please speak English!!!!!!


We took pops 72 scamp to the dragstrip and he let me try to tear it up.



Jeff C. said:


> Picture Mud sittin in one of those lil red metal cars/trucks and pedaling it real fast down a track. Then it starts spinnin so he quits pedaling so hard and then it gets traction and he starts pedalin real hard again, but it's too late.





havin_fun_huntin said:


> mud said hes putting a 4L80E behind a 360 with a 3500 stall



No, thats not what i said keep up, you mixin up gm and chrysler now


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 17, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> MMM no.
> 
> 
> Maybe a bigfoot done rolled over on ya
> ...




gonna change out the rear gears too.  take out the locker and put 273 gears in it


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 17, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> gonna change out the rear gears too.  take out the locker and put 273 gears in it



We better leave the locker in it.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 17, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> We better leave the locker in it.



Might wanna take the boat trailer tires off the back too


----------



## Crickett (Feb 17, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin Cricky.....not feelin so great myself. Got a bad cold from all that air travel, I think.



Dang! Sorry you're sick too! 



havin_fun_huntin said:


> hope you get to feeling better maam
> 
> 
> oh, good idear.  Your much more wise than I am.



Thanks Boom Boom! 



Keebs said:


> bless your heart........... tell them young'uns the study for the day is in medicine/the art of caring, as in take care of their Mama!
> 
> 
> 
> not you too!!!!!



Today's a holiday so no school for them BUT I do like that suggestion! 



mudracing101 said:


> Maybe a bigfoot done rolled over on ya



Feels more like he kicked me with his bigfoot! I texted him & told him I feel like he beat me in my sleep.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 17, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Might wanna take the boat trailer tires off the back too



It had 14 inch rims from the factory  We found some 15" tires that i thought were plenty wide  Problem that car came with the small bolt pattern, not alot of options.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 17, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> It had 14 inch rims from the factory  We found some 15" tires that i thought were plenty wide  Problem that car came with the small bolt pattern, not alot of options.



 wheel adapters?


----------



## Crickett (Feb 17, 2014)

I ain't been sick like this in 15 years! This crap is awful!


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 17, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> wheel adapters?



Dont be silly


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 17, 2014)

Crickett said:


> I ain't been sick like this in 15 years! This crap is awful!



  I hate being sick. Sorry .


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 17, 2014)

Crickett said:


> I ain't been sick like this in 15 years! This crap is awful!



That sux! Mine ain't nowhere near that bad, just don't feel like doin anything. Hope you get over that soon, Ms Cricky.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 17, 2014)

get well soon  maam


Crickett said:


> I ain't been sick like this in 15 years! This crap is awful!


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 17, 2014)

I'm fine; thanks


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 17, 2014)

Oh, we picked some colors got Gages Room.  grey and yeller.  was gonna put some green in there but teh green was ooogly


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 17, 2014)

Thinkin bout some fried yardbird and jalapenos fer lunch.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 17, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Thinkin bout some fried yardbird and jalapenos fer lunch.



 Sounds good. I dont know yet, let me do some callin.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 17, 2014)

and boots and pants and boots and pants and boots and pants and boots and pants


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 17, 2014)

Afternoon youngins. This is Georgia week for me.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 17, 2014)

hey Ky


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 17, 2014)

Chili dogs and fries


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 17, 2014)

Bamm!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 17, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> I'm fine; thanks



You're Welcome, hdm03+



havin_fun_huntin said:


> and boots and pants and boots and pants and boots and pants and boots and pants



 



KyDawg said:


> Afternoon youngins. This is Georgia week for me.



Aft Pops!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 17, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Chili dogs and fries


shady lane for lunch..


Jeff C. said:


> Bamm!


What happens after eating shady lane


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 17, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> You're Welcome, hdm03+
> 
> 
> 
> ...









and boots and pants.......


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 17, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> and boots and pants.......



Think he's related to Migmack.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 17, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Think he's related to Migmack.



  I see the resemblance


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 17, 2014)

quiet in here.. water and kiwi for lunch today :


----------



## stringmusic (Feb 17, 2014)

mud gonna change his name to boom boom after that lunch.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 17, 2014)

I think everybody used their snow days to get their taxes together.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 17, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Picture Mud sittin in one of those lil red metal cars/trucks and pedaling it real fast down a track. Then it starts spinnin so he quits pedaling so hard and then it gets traction and he starts pedalin real hard again, but it's too late.


gotcha!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> mud said hes putting a 4L80E behind a 360 with a 3500 stall


say huh??????? nevermind............


mudracing101 said:


> We took pops 72 scamp to the dragstrip and he let me try to tear it up!


never mind silly, Chief done explained it to me....... 


Crickett said:


> Today's a holiday so no school for them BUT I do like that suggestion!


tell'em they have to make up for a snow day......... or extra credit, yeah, that's it, extra credit!


Crickett said:


> I ain't been sick like this in 15 years! This crap is awful!


bless your heart....... I"m finally kicking out of mine, not coughing my head off all night any more....... 


Jeff C. said:


> That sux! Mine ain't nowhere near that bad, just don't feel like doin anything. Hope you get over that soon, Ms Cricky.


yours is plain jetlag/tired, I'm sure!


hdm03 said:


> I'm fine; thanks


so you say.......... 


KyDawg said:


> Afternoon youngins. This is Georgia week for me.


Howdy Charlie!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 17, 2014)

Update:

Keebs be multiquote qwang


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 17, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Update:
> 
> Keebs be multiquote qwang



I'm runnin a very close 2nd to rhbama's mid-afternoon NAP Kang.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 17, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I'm runnin a very close 2nd to rhbama's mid-afternoon NAP Kang.



go take you a nap jeff fa fa.  itll do ya good and help ya 2


----------



## Crickett (Feb 17, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> I hate being sick. Sorry .



Me too! I rarely get sick. 



Jeff C. said:


> That sux! Mine ain't nowhere near that bad, just don't feel like doin anything. Hope you get over that soon, Ms Cricky.



Thanks Jeff! 




havin_fun_huntin said:


> Oh, we picked some colors got Gages Room.  grey and yeller.  was gonna put some green in there but teh green was ooogly



Cool! 




I was freezing earlier so my little heater came & laid with me.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 17, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Update:
> 
> Keebs be multiquote qwang


typed in a single breath.............. 


Jeff C. said:


> I'm runnin a very close 2nd to rhbama's mid-afternoon NAP Kang.


you need it, I'm sure!


Crickett said:


> I was freezing earlier so my little heater came & laid with me.


Aaawwww!!!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 17, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Think he's related to Migmack.






mrs. hornet22 said:


> I think everybody used their snow days to get their taxes together.


I havnt done our taxes yet. Need to get on that.



Jeff C. said:


> I'm runnin a very close 2nd to rhbama's mid-afternoon NAP Kang.



 Yay, i'm gonna take me a lil nap too, y'all hold it down.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 17, 2014)

everyone taking a nap makes me wanna take a nap


----------



## Keebs (Feb 17, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I think everybody used their snow days to get their taxes together.





havin_fun_huntin said:


> everyone taking a nap makes me wanna take a nap


me too!
ok, back to


----------



## mattech (Feb 17, 2014)

Live from the airport, on my way to Cali for the week. Man, I hate flying. Say a prayer for me, and I want y'all to know I love y'all.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 17, 2014)

mattech said:


> Live from the airport, on my way to Cali for the week. Man, I hate flying. Say a prayer for me, and I want y'all to know I love y'all.



 Later Mattech , prayers that your plane dont fall from the sky.


----------



## stringmusic (Feb 17, 2014)

Mattech is a sweetie pie.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 17, 2014)

mattech said:


> Live from the airport, on my way to Cali for the week. Man, I hate flying. Say a prayer for me, and I want y'all to know I love y'all.



Be sure to ask the pilot if they put gas in it.


----------



## mattech (Feb 17, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Later Mattech , prayers that your plane dont fall from the sky.



That's not funny when you've been on a plane that actually did fall from the sky. Hence the reason I hate to fly. I got my doc to give me a few zanax. About to pop one, so my post might start getting funny soon.


----------



## mattech (Feb 17, 2014)

stringmusic said:


> Mattech is a sweetie pie.



Thank you pm sent.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 17, 2014)

mattech said:


> Live from the airport, on my way to Cali for the week. Man, I hate flying. Say a prayer for me, and I want y'all to know I love y'all.


didja take out insurance & did you put the Drivelers as the recipients?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 17, 2014)

mattech said:


> Live from the airport, on my way to Cali for the week. Man, I hate flying. Say a prayer for me, and I want y'all to know I love y'all.



Id be more scared about being in Cali than i would flying... and Iv never flown


----------



## mattech (Feb 17, 2014)

Keebs said:


> didja take out insurance & did you put the Drivelers as the recipients?



I did, and I left you my human hair collection. I've made dolls  out of it.


----------



## mattech (Feb 17, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Id be more scared about being in Cali than i would flying... and Iv never flown



Cali don't scare me, nuttin' but metro sexual sissies out there.


----------



## mattech (Feb 17, 2014)

Anybody need any prescriptions refilled while I'm out there?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 17, 2014)

mattech said:


> Cali don't scare me, nuttin' but metro sexual sissies out there.



exactly what scares me...


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 17, 2014)

mattech said:


> That's not funny when you've been on a plane that actually did fall from the sky. Hence the reason I hate to fly. I got my doc to give me a few zanax. About to pop one, so my post might start getting funny soon.



Just trying to make light of the situation, i've only flied on big un twice. If i would have been on one like you i might be walking to Cali.


----------



## mattech (Feb 17, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Just trying to make light of the situation, i've only flied on big un twice. If i would have been on one like you i might be walking to Cali.



I know you were joking, I laugh at myself for how scared I get. I know it will be fine, but I over think it and cause myself a panic attack.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 17, 2014)

mattech said:


> I did, and I left you my human hair collection. I've made dolls  out of it.


 KEWL, I know how to use those things!!!!!


mattech said:


> Anybody need any prescriptions refilled while I'm out there?


 pm sent............ but keep it on the down low, k?


havin_fun_huntin said:


> exactly what scares me...


really?


mattech said:


> I know you were joking, I laugh at myself for how scared I get. I know it will be fine, but I over think it and cause myself a panic attack.


 bless your heart, seriously, I'd be scared to def too!


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 17, 2014)

for mattech; i hope he doesn't get kilt in that plane crash today


----------



## mattech (Feb 17, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> for mattech; i hope he doesn't get kilt in that plane crash today



Ok, the zanax is working, cause I am laughing my tail off at that.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 17, 2014)

I just hope he doesnt come back with a manicure, pedicure gel in his hair and a satchel


----------



## mattech (Feb 17, 2014)

Keebs said:


> KEWL, I know how to use those things!!!!!
> 
> pm sent............ but keep it on the down low, k?
> 
> ...




Pm what kind ya what and I'll FedEx it to ya.


----------



## mattech (Feb 17, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I just hope he doesnt come back with a manicure, pedicure gel in his hair and a satchel



What's wrong with any of that stuff.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 17, 2014)

mattech said:


> Ok, the zanax is working, cause I am laughing my tail off at that.



them  things are awesome..  Iv taken 1 in my life.  When I got married i didnt wanna cry in front of everyone so someone was nice enough to share.   In our wedding pics the wife was crying and I was smiling..  
Then again maybe she wasnt crying cause she was happy?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 17, 2014)

mattech said:


> What's wrong with any of that stuff.




matech coming back with makeup on and a mohawk.  I can see it now...


----------



## mattech (Feb 17, 2014)

What kind of man cries at a wedding. Usually I just drink a lot before a flight, but I'm in a middle row, and don't want to go to the bathroom every 20 minutes.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 17, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> for mattech; i hope he doesn't get kilt in that plane crash today


No No:


havin_fun_huntin said:


> them  things are awesome..  Iv taken 1 in my life.  When I got married i didnt wanna cry in front of everyone so someone was nice enough to share.   In our wedding pics the wife was crying and I was smiling..
> Then again maybe she wasnt crying cause she was happy?


Ahhhh, you didnt want to cry... ahhhhhh



havin_fun_huntin said:


> matech coming back with makeup on and a mohawk.  I can see it now...


I wander what kind of satua..... nevermind. Scratch that.


----------



## mattech (Feb 17, 2014)

Just kidding, I cried at my wedding too two tu.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 17, 2014)

mattech said:


> What kind of man cries at a wedding. Usually I just drink a lot before a flight, but I'm in a middle row, and don't want to go to the bathroom every 20 minutes.



 not me.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 17, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> No No:
> Ahhhh, you didnt want to cry... ahhhhhh
> 
> I wander what kind of satua..... nevermind. Scratch that.



thedeath of my single status... Yes it made me want to cry


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 17, 2014)

Hey


----------



## mattech (Feb 17, 2014)

About to load up.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 17, 2014)

Migmack said:


> Hey




Oh its just migmack.. hey


----------



## mattech (Feb 17, 2014)

Real soon.


----------



## mattech (Feb 17, 2014)

Hey migmac.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 17, 2014)

How are you?


----------



## mattech (Feb 17, 2014)

A little nervous but good.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 17, 2014)

crystal ball says mattech gets off the plane in a stumble..


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 17, 2014)

mattech said:


> About to load up.



bye Bon Voyage,


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 17, 2014)

god speed mattech; god speed


----------



## Keebs (Feb 17, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> for mattech; i hope he doesn't get kilt in that plane crash today





mattech said:


> Ok, the zanax is working, cause I am laughing my tail off at that.


 I hope you have enough to last the whole trip....... 


havin_fun_huntin said:


> I just hope he doesnt come back with a manicure, pedicure gel in his hair and a satchel


why? ya'll would be twins then?!?!


mattech said:


> Pm what kind ya what and I'll FedEx it to ya.


you're a doll, I don't care what Leroy sez about you!



mattech said:


> Hey migmac.


look at you........... yep, clear sailing..........uuuhh, flying for you now!


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 17, 2014)

I hope you are right with the lord


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 17, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I hope you have enough to last the whole trip.......
> 
> why? ya'll would be twins then?!?!
> 
> ...



oh no she didn', choot No No:


----------



## mattech (Feb 17, 2014)

Boarding zone 1 now, I'm zone 2.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 17, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> I hope you are right with the lord



 negative nancy gonna give mattech a panic attack


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 17, 2014)

Flying is a breeze.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 17, 2014)

Just don't say  bomb..


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 17, 2014)

Mattech, ignore deez hataz,  I hope you have a safe trip.  Remember not to pack your makeup in your carry on tho.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 17, 2014)

Getting that time. Gotta lock up.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 17, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Getting that time. Gotta lock up.



OHH mud, i fergot to tell you LMS called you a hater 


You gotta work late today. you left early friday


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 17, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> OHH mud, i fergot to tell you LMS called you a hater
> 
> 
> You gotta work late today. you left early friday



Hater, nay , not me. 
See ya Leroy, keebs lets go!! Later y'all.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 17, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> oh no she didn', choot No No:


yeah I did!


mattech said:


> Boarding zone 1 now, I'm zone 2.


Safe travels, dude!


mudracing101 said:


> Getting that time. Gotta lock up.





mudracing101 said:


> Hater, nay , not me.
> See ya Leroy, keebs lets go!! Later y'all.


I'mwithya!
Bye ya'll!


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 17, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> negative nancy gonna give mattech a panic attack



he isn't right with da lord????


----------



## mattech (Feb 17, 2014)

Cutting off phone. Later y'all.


----------



## Crickett (Feb 17, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> matech coming back with makeup on and a mohawk.  I can see it now...



And some meggings!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 17, 2014)

Crickett said:


> And some meggings!



he already got like 50-11 pair of them.  claims they keep his legs warm while hes "hunting"


----------



## Crickett (Feb 17, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> he already got like 50-11 pair of them.  claims they keep his legs warm while hes "hunting"



Oh I bet he'll be strutting in'em out there..... Totin his satchel & all! 






Safe flight Matt!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 17, 2014)

Whoaa....what a nap!


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 17, 2014)

I hope  don't say bomb.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 17, 2014)

Migmack said:


> Flying is a breeze.



you can close the window you know.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 17, 2014)




----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 17, 2014)

Singleshot 270 said:


>



It's that time of the year, brother.
The kids are migrating into the turkey forum.


----------



## mattech (Feb 17, 2014)

Just landed. I'm still alive, turbulance was horrible. Doc told me to take 1-2 zanax. I think I'm on number 5. Either they don't work or I have a higher tolerance that I thought. Well gonna unload, find my limo and go to hotel. Later y'all.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 17, 2014)

mattech said:


> Just landed. I'm still alive, turbulance was horrible. Doc told me to take 1-2 zanax. I think I'm on number 5. Either they don't work or I have a higher tolerance that I thought. Well gonna unload, find my limo and go to hotel. Later y'all.



Take care, Mattech! I know how you feel, I was just out there last week for a couple of days! I don't care for air travel myself.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 17, 2014)

Have a good week and Holler back, Matt. Good Night!


----------



## mattech (Feb 17, 2014)

Gnight chief.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 18, 2014)

Do believe it is a twosday and so I will have two cups to start with


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 18, 2014)

Good Morning Gobblin and to the rest of you drivelers.

Yes, I will be glad to take a couple of cups of your coffee too.   Unfortunately, I had to make an emergency drive to Columbus and back yesterday starting at 10:30 am.  I believe that somebody turned loose a bunch of Friday traffic and Monday traffic combined as it was horrible on this Nascar style trip.

Got the shipment delivered to my customer at 7 pm last night and my rear-end was dragging six feet behind me too!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 18, 2014)

Mornin, coffee is good!


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 18, 2014)

Hey!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Morning, Feels good outside.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 18, 2014)

morning folks!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 18, 2014)

mornin


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 18, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> mornin



Gooood Morning Mrs. Hawtnet


----------



## Keebs (Feb 18, 2014)

Mornin!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 18, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Hey!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Morning, Feels good outside.



Mornin Mudro....had a little sprinkle here last night.



havin_fun_huntin said:


> morning folks!



Mornin h_f_h haha.....hate to burst your bubble on that avatar, but I've got a 17 yr old F150 that's never been hooked to a tow truck 




mrs. hornet22 said:


> mornin



Mornin schweety!


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 18, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Mornin!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 18, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Mornin!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 18, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


>





Jeff C. said:


>


 yep, I'd say you got a goooood nights sleep!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 18, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin Mudro....had a little sprinkle here last night.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




after millions of truck they had to get lucky atleast once.  Grats on being that lucky guy


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 18, 2014)

Keebs said:


> yep, I'd say you got a goooood nights sleep!



  

Feelin a little better!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 18, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> after millions of truck they had to get lucky atleast once.  Grats on being that lucky guy



Knock on wood!!!! Actually, we've been lucky on most of our vehicles no matter the mfg. Mostly just normal wear and tear except for the ones we've demolished


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 18, 2014)

Boom Boom, you may not believe this, but the original battery in my truck lasted for 12 yrs. I figure I'll never get another one like it.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 18, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Knock on wood!!!! Actually, we've been lucky on most of our vehicles no matter the mfg. Mostly just normal wear and tear except for the ones we've demolished



Honestly they are all about teh same now.  heck they even look alot alike.  Tho I am highly partial to a bowtie.  My little Dakota made me never want a Dodge truck again tho


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 18, 2014)

morning


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 18, 2014)

chevy sucks


----------



## mattech (Feb 18, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> chevy sucks



I knew there was a reason I liked you.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 18, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> chevy sucks





mattech said:


> I knew there was a reason I liked you.



A mod should ban you both.  10 years from now when they make me a mod you 2 two to too tu are first on my list


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 18, 2014)

mattech said:


> I knew there was a reason I liked you.


----------



## mattech (Feb 18, 2014)

Copy pics from my trip.






This island was heart shaped. 












Here is home for the week.


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 18, 2014)

mattech said:


> I knew there was a reason I liked you.



I'm glad you didn't get kilt yesterday in a plane crash


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 18, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> chevy sucks


That was very hurtful.


mattech said:


> Copy pics from my trip.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Glad your flight went well.


----------



## mattech (Feb 18, 2014)




----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 18, 2014)

mattec that island pic is actually pretty cool


----------



## mattech (Feb 18, 2014)

Thanks y'all. Its wierd , really I enjoy flying, but that one bad flight traumatized me so much I freak out.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 18, 2014)

i just realized mattech= ballin.  man said he got in the LIMO


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 18, 2014)

I thought i was ballin once.. won $3 on a scratch off


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 18, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> i just realized mattech= ballin.  man said he got in the LIMO



I saw that , mattech = high faluttin.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 18, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> I saw that , mattech = high faluttin.



mattech= high on da hawg


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 18, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> mattech= high on da hawg



Mattech= richer than a mug


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 18, 2014)

Speakin of pics, here's some from last week flying out of San Francisco to NOLA. I forgot about them.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 18, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Mattech= richer than a mug



mattech= bling bling


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 18, 2014)

Where did you fly into, Matt?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 18, 2014)

Glad to see erybody feelin good today! 
It'a a beautiful day in the neighborhood! 

Mattech cool pics dude. 


I really don't like airplanes. Hope I never have to get on another one. No No:


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 18, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> mattech= bling bling


mattech = puttin on the ritz


Jeff C. said:


> Speakin of pics, here's some from last week flying out of San Francisco to NOLA. I forgot about them.



Cool pics Jeff!!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 18, 2014)

mattech said:


> Thanks y'all. Its wierd , really I enjoy flying, but that one bad flight traumatized me so much I freak out.


who could blame you???  well, I know a couple idjits on here that might, but not me!  Kewl pics!


mudracing101 said:


> I saw that , mattech = _*high faluttin*_.





Jeff C. said:


> Speakin of pics, here's some from last week flying out of San Francisco to NOLA. I forgot about them.


 Cool!


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 18, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Glad to see erybody feelin good today!
> It'a a beautiful day in the neighborhood!
> 
> Mattech cool pics dude.
> ...



You want to come fly with me on my plane


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 18, 2014)

That's the Sierra Nevada range. If I remember correctly, we were already @ 35,000 ft alt. when I took them.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 18, 2014)

dems purdy pics too Jeff fa fa


----------



## mattech (Feb 18, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Speakin of pics, here's some from last week flying out of San Francisco to NOLA. I forgot about them.



I really like those mountain pics. Awesome.



Jeff C. said:


> Where did you fly into, Matt?



John Wayne/ orange county.   The cool part about that airport is there is some kind of noise orsinance. So the plane sit at the runway at full throttle with the brake on. Then they dump the brake and you take of like a rocket and you almost go verticle really quick. Pretty fun experience actually. 




Btw about the limo, its really about the same price as a cab if you are going more than 20 miles or so. But it is nice to see your name on a sign at baggage claim. Lol


----------



## Keebs (Feb 18, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> You want to come fly with me on my plane





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Glad to see erybody feelin good today!
> It'a a beautiful day in the neighborhood!
> 
> Mattech cool pics dude.
> ...


 it's overcast & was misting rain on my drive in dis mornin.........
Mornin Sista!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 18, 2014)

mattech said:


> I really like those mountain pics. Awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


translation mattech= walking in high cotton


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 18, 2014)

mattech said:


> I really like those mountain pics. Awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Do you know where you saw that heart shaped island, because it seems like I saw it also, but did not get a pic? I flew into LAX. I may be thinking of something else though.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 18, 2014)

Also, how much was that Limo Matt? My cab ride to hotel from LAX was $65.00.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 18, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> You want to come fly with me on my plane


Wait, did he just say that



Jeff C. said:


> That's the Sierra Nevada range. If I remember correctly, we were already @ 35,000 ft alt. when I took them.


Cool pics! 


mattech said:


> I really like those mountain pics. Awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We had a limo one time in Chicago for the whole weekend. Pretty fun. I felt important and all.  Even came to my house and took me to the Atlanta airport. 


Keebs said:


> it's overcast & was misting rain on my drive in dis mornin.........
> Mornin Sista!



It was froggy here, but now beautiful!


----------



## Crickett (Feb 18, 2014)

Mornin y'all! 

Cool pics Matt & Jeff!!




Singleshot 270 said:


>



I almost didn't recognize you!


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 18, 2014)

Keebs said:


> it's overcast & was misting rain on my drive in dis mornin.........
> Mornin Sista!



Wha?? you wanna fly two?


----------



## Keebs (Feb 18, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Wait, did he just say that
> 
> It was froggy here, but now beautiful!


yes, he did..............
not here yet.......... still overcast.........


Crickett said:


> Mornin y'all!
> 
> Cool pics Matt & Jeff!!
> I almost didn't recognize you!


Feeling better???  After commenting to you yesterday about not coughing all night, what happens last night?!?! yep, work up at 1:49, coughing & stuffed up......


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 18, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Mornin y'all!
> 
> Cool pics Matt & Jeff!!
> 
> ...



Mornin Cricky, you feelin any better?


----------



## Keebs (Feb 18, 2014)

Singleshot 270 said:


>


No No: nope, ain't gonna work...................


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 18, 2014)

matt ignored my PM=meanie


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 18, 2014)

oh, mud, you didnt send me a picture of the lap screws.  mud= meanie too


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 18, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> matt ignored my PM=meanie



10-4, won't answer my ??? either.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 18, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> 10-4, won't answer my ??? either.



He answered.  Even offered to let me borrow a pair of his meggins


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 18, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> oh, mud, you didnt send me a picture of the lap screws.  mud= meanie too



I'm not mean i forgot


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 18, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> I'm not mean i forgot



 You said you had a bad rememberizer.   Your explanation was good enough I found em tho


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 18, 2014)

HFG is a needy lil feller


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 18, 2014)

hfg = high maintenance


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 18, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> hfg = high maintenance



  you jealous bro?


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 18, 2014)

just a lil


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 18, 2014)

i see da Strang+ down there


----------



## stringmusic (Feb 18, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> i see da Strang+ down there



Hay there lil guy, how you doin?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 18, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> i see da Strang+ down there



martin hasnt been very talkative lately has he?


----------



## stringmusic (Feb 18, 2014)

One time Mattech came and picked me up to go turkey huntin' in a limo?


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 18, 2014)

stringmusic said:


> Hay there lil guy, how you doin?



I'm doing fabulous


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 18, 2014)

chevy still sucks


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 18, 2014)

stringmusic said:


> One time Mattech came and picked me up to go turkey huntin' in a limo?



camo with a sun roof?


----------



## stringmusic (Feb 18, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> martin hasnt been very talkative lately has he?



I been feelin' very hurtful lately. I didn't want to make any of you guys cry.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 18, 2014)

Whats for lunch


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 18, 2014)

stringmusic said:


> One time Mattech came and picked me up to go turkey huntin' in a limo?



mattech is crazy rich......glad he didn't die yesterday


----------



## stringmusic (Feb 18, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> camo with a sun roof?



dark grey with no windows? '78 model.


----------



## stringmusic (Feb 18, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> mattech is crazy rich......glad he didn't die yesterday



He's my bestest buddy, he gives me all kinds of money.


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 18, 2014)

stringmusic said:


> I been feelin' very hurtful lately. I didn't want to make any of you guys cry.



Mud has been making hfg cry anyway.......hfg cried at his wedding


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 18, 2014)

Mattech = my new bestest friend


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 18, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> chevy sucks



you need to come to keebsmudfest


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 18, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Mud has been making hfg cry anyway.......hfg cried at his wedding



Hfg cried at his birthday.


----------



## stringmusic (Feb 18, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Mud has been making hfg cry anyway.......hfg cried at his wedding



hfg cried at Mud's wedding? He's an emotional lil fella ain't he?


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 18, 2014)

Hfg cried watching old yellar.


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 18, 2014)

hfg is a lil sensitive


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 18, 2014)

lil miss sunshine wishes she would have married a man........must be why she PMs me all the time


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 18, 2014)

Hfg cried watching Iron man 3.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 18, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Hfg cried watching old yellar.


twice


hdm03 said:


> hfg is a lil sensitive



wife swore them was multi vitamins.  My moobs have been rather sensitive lately tho


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 18, 2014)

hfg cried when I made the one millionth post in the Campfire Forum and became a high achiever


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 18, 2014)

Hfg said moobs


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 18, 2014)

Will somebody PALEASE bring me a 6-pack of Krispy Kreme donuts.
Thank you in advance!


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 18, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Will somebody PALEASE bring me a 6-pack of Krispy Kreme donuts.
> Thank you in advance!



I'll have to UPS them to you.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 18, 2014)

just seen kate uptons new SI cover


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 18, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Hfg said moobs



toot


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 18, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> just seen kate uptons new SI cover



i guess you're crying


----------



## Crickett (Feb 18, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Feeling better???  After commenting to you yesterday about not coughing all night, what happens last night?!?! yep, work up at 1:49, coughing & stuffed up......



No not really. No fever......yet! I'm not coughin but I'm still sore all over & my chest hurts.

Dang....... sorry you started coughin again.  





Jeff C. said:


> Mornin Cricky, you feelin any better?



Nope....I feel like poo! 



Keebs said:


> No No: nope, ain't gonna work...................



Agree!  



mudracing101 said:


> Whats for lunch



Lunch??? I'm just now eatin breakfast! Brown sugar poptart & coffee! 







Oh I do have some good news.......we got more baby chickees gonna hatch today!   I heard chirping this morning & now my daughter just told me we have some pipping on a Buff egg!  

I won't be able to hold'em though!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 18, 2014)




----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 18, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> i guess you're crying



yes, yes I am


----------



## Crickett (Feb 18, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Will somebody PALEASE bring me a 6-pack of Krispy Kreme donuts.
> Thank you in advance!



If I wasn't sick I'd drive over to Athens & get you some!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 18, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Whats for lunch



Canned food!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 18, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


>


whatchu gigglin bout


Crickett said:


> If I wasn't sick I'd drive over to Athens & get you some!



I'm sorry you're sick.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 18, 2014)

gonna have me some homemade 4" pizzas made wiff turkey lowfat cheese, all natural sauce on a whole wheat crust  and yes, its GOOOD


----------



## mattech (Feb 18, 2014)

Sorry, got caught up in hotel lobby with some old friends. Chief, I wanna say that island was on the Texas Oklahoma border close to the panhandle. Also the limo was $79.

Gotta head into the office, probably won't get to be on here much. Might have to actually work. Lol


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 18, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Canned food!


Sorry


havin_fun_huntin said:


> gonna have me some homemade 4" pizzas made wiff turkey lowfat cheese, all natural sauce on a whole wheat crust  and yes, its GOOOD


If you say so


mattech said:


> Sorry, got caught up in hotel lobby with some old friends. Chief, I wanna say that island was on the Texas Oklahoma border close to the panhandle. Also the limo was $79.
> 
> Gotta head into the office, probably won't get to be on here much. Might have to actually work. Lol


Its ok, just holler when you can friend.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 18, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> whatchu gigglin bout
> 
> 
> I'm sorry you're sick.



Dem idjits pickin on h_f_g 



havin_fun_huntin said:


> gonna have me some homemade 4" pizzas made wiff turkey lowfat cheese, all natural sauce on a whole wheat crust  and yes, its GOOOD



Never heard of turkey cheese. 



mattech said:


> Sorry, got caught up in hotel lobby with some old friends. Chief, I wanna say that island was on the Texas Oklahoma border close to the panhandle. Also the limo was $79.
> 
> Gotta head into the office, probably won't get to be on here much. Might have to actually work. Lol



Preciate it, maybe I didn't see it, but it sure seems like I did.

Have fun bud!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 18, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Dem idjits pickin on h_f_g
> 
> 
> 
> ...



its da bestest cheese eva!!


----------



## Crickett (Feb 18, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Dem idjits pickin on h_f_g
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Me neither! Is that Tofu???


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 18, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Me neither! Is that Tofu???



 good gawd


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 18, 2014)

even mud had said they look good


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 18, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Me neither! Is that Tofu???



Found it lil Ms. Cricky!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 18, 2014)

Oh,,,,,,,,,,   HDM033333333

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=793525:banana::banana:


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 18, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Oh,,,,,,,,,,   HDM033333333
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=793525:banana::banana:



I bet hdm03- is now cause he missed that yesterday..


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 18, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Oh,,,,,,,,,,   HDM033333333
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=793525:banana::banana:



He could ax her and get a couples plate.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 18, 2014)

hdm03- is gonna be on that page all day..


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 18, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> hdm03- is gonna be on that page all day..



Hdm03= broke from buying plates at the DU


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 18, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Hdm03= broke from buying plates at the DU



I did something like that a few times when I was a single feller.    if only i could have all that money back now


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 18, 2014)

it looks like I'll be busy on Thursday March 20th 2014


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 18, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I did something like that a few times when I was a single feller.    if only i could have all that money back now



Cute story. H22 took the boy to one of these things when the boy was juss a little one. They had things that you could bid on. Well, Cody kept walking up and bidding on this wooden box full of turkey calls. At the end of the night, they announced that Cody won the box. H22 went to pay for it and the only person that had bid on the box was Cody. He was outbidding himself. 
I think that box ended up costing H22 bout 50.00.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 18, 2014)

Crickett said:


> No not really. No fever......yet! I'm not coughin but I'm still sore all over & my chest hurts.
> Dang....... sorry you started coughin again.
> Nope....I feel like poo!
> Agree!
> ...


Try the Delsyn cough med, I think it did me more good than the Tussin and keep the tylenol in ya every 4 hours to help with the aches, which I didn't have, just the coughing & feeling like poo.......
I LOVE the Buff's, they are the more docile and to me pretty chickens!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> good gawd


----------



## Keebs (Feb 18, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> it looks like I'll be busy on Thursday March 20th 2014


KeebsMudFest is the 7th-8th & 9th............


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 18, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Cute story. H22 took the boy to one of these things when the boy was juss a little one. They had things that you could bid on. Well, Cody kept walking up and bidding on this wooden box full of turkey calls. At the end of the night, they announced that Cody won the box. H22 went to pay for it and the only person that had bid on the box was Cody. He was outbidding himself.
> I think that box ended up costing H22 bout 50.00.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 18, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> it looks like I'll be busy on Thursday March 20th 2014



You're welcome.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 18, 2014)

Keebs said:


> KeebsMudFest is the 7th-8th & 9th............



i invited him earlier.   Wonder if we invited lauren if he would come


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 18, 2014)




----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 18, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You're welcome.



well, look at chu


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 18, 2014)

Keebs said:


> KeebsMudFest is the 7th-8th & 9th............



I wasn't invited......again........


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 18, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> I wasn't invited......again........


----------



## stringmusic (Feb 18, 2014)

hfg, you need to tell hdm what you do to stop crying. Help the lil guy out.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 18, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> you need to come to keebsmudfest





hdm03 said:


> I wasn't invited......again........



hdm03- = story teller.  I inviteded him earlier taday


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 18, 2014)

stringmusic said:


> hfg, you need to tell hdm what you do to stop crying. Help the lil guy out.



sorry sir, the secret isnt forum approved.  hdm03- will just have to cry it out


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 18, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> hdm03- = story teller.  I inviteded him earlier taday



Hdm03= not truthful


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 18, 2014)

Hdm03=not being completely honest


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 18, 2014)

hdm03-= fibber


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 18, 2014)

I did not receive the written formal invitation.  Maybe it will come in the mail today.


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 18, 2014)

ya'll are very hurtful.....my feelings are crushed......LaurenR88 can make it all better for me.



Bunch of bullies in here


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 18, 2014)

i bet hdm03- told lauren he had a hayabusa  motor cycle too


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 18, 2014)

hdm03 = liar liar pants on fire.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 18, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Cute story. H22 took the boy to one of these things when the boy was juss a little one. They had things that you could bid on. Well, Cody kept walking up and bidding on this wooden box full of turkey calls. At the end of the night, they announced that Cody won the box. H22 went to pay for it and the only person that had bid on the box was Cody. He was outbidding himself.
> I think that box ended up costing H22 bout 50.00.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 18, 2014)

hdm03-
expectation vs. reality


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 18, 2014)

hdm03+ not truthful = hdm03-


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 18, 2014)

Hdm03=pinocchio


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 18, 2014)

i'm gonna go and eat lunch and cry


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 18, 2014)

Hdm03= dug his own hole and now has to LIE in it.


----------



## Hornet22 (Feb 18, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> i'm gonna go and eat lunch and cry


Cheer up lil feller, I gotcho back


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 18, 2014)

mudkid101+racing+pinnochio= me giggled x2


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 18, 2014)

Hornet22 said:


> Cheer up lil feller, I gotcho back



im sure hes glad quack didnt say that


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 18, 2014)

hdm03= soggy bread for lunch.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 18, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Hdm03=pinocchio


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 18, 2014)

migmack be early fer our lunch date


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 18, 2014)

hdm03+ and hdm03-


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 18, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> hdm03+ and hdm03-


----------



## Keebs (Feb 18, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Cute story. H22 took the boy to one of these things when the boy was juss a little one. They had things that you could bid on. Well, Cody kept walking up and bidding on this wooden box full of turkey calls. At the end of the night, they announced that Cody won the box. H22 went to pay for it and the only person that had bid on the box was Cody. He was outbidding himself.
> I think that box ended up costing H22 bout 50.00.


 I would have loved to have seen the Mr.'s face when he found out!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> i invited him earlier.   Wonder if we invited lauren if he would come


I ain't beggin.............. 'nuff said?


mrs. hornet22 said:


>


lookatyou!


hdm03 said:


> I wasn't invited......again........





havin_fun_huntin said:


> hdm03- = story teller.  I inviteded him earlier taday





mrs. hornet22 said:


> hdm03 = liar liar pants on fire.





mudracing101 said:


> Hdm03= dug his own hole and now has to LIE in it.


  


Hornet22 said:


> Cheer up lil feller, I gotcho back


then YOU git him to K.M.F.!


----------



## stringmusic (Feb 18, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Hdm03= dug his own hole and now has to LIE in it.



I see what you did there.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 18, 2014)

MAN!! i gotta tell yall.  them pizzas were off da chain!!!!


----------



## stringmusic (Feb 18, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> MAN!! i gotta tell yall.  them pizzas were off da chain!!!!



Well you don't have to cry about it.




Pics?


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 18, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> MAN!! i gotta tell yall.  them pizzas were off da chain!!!!



Musta been that turkey cheese.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 18, 2014)

Time to heat up mine and Jags canned food.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 18, 2014)

oh yeah!!


----------



## Crickett (Feb 18, 2014)

Egg salad sandwich for lunch




havin_fun_huntin said:


> good gawd







Jeff C. said:


> Found it lil Ms. Cricky!







mrs. hornet22 said:


> Cute story. H22 took the boy to one of these things when the boy was juss a little one. They had things that you could bid on. Well, Cody kept walking up and bidding on this wooden box full of turkey calls. At the end of the night, they announced that Cody won the box. H22 went to pay for it and the only person that had bid on the box was Cody. He was outbidding himself.
> I think that box ended up costing H22 bout 50.00.







Keebs said:


> Try the Delsyn cough med, I think it did me more good than the Tussin and keep the tylenol in ya every 4 hours to help with the aches, which I didn't have, just the coughing & feeling like poo.......
> I LOVE the Buff's, they are the more docile and to me pretty chickens!



I have some Delsum in the cabinet! I'll give it a try. 

I am excited about the Buffs! They are so purty! We are keeping these. We also got some silkies that should be hatching as well. No pipping yet from them though.

Saturday we picked up 25 Swedish Flower eggs & 5 Easter Egger eggs. Got those in the other incubator! 



mrs. hornet22 said:


>


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 18, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> oh yeah!!



That does look good!


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 18, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> migmack be early fer our lunch date



No date today... You being mean to my buddy.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 18, 2014)

Migmack said:


> No date today... You being mean to my buddy.



  your buddy started it


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 18, 2014)

migmack said:


> no date today... You being mean to my buddy.



oh snap!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 18, 2014)

migmack must be a Ford lover tooo


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 18, 2014)

migmack = nigmack


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 18, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> MAN!! i gotta tell yall.  them pizzas were off da chain!!!!



You threw a cravin on me, so i went to The pub and got a large Stallion, that thing my friend is off the chain!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 18, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> migmack = nigmack



Oh snap


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 18, 2014)

Quack made a funny...........


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 18, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> You threw a cravin on me, so i went to The pub and got a* large Stallion*, that thing my friend is off the chain!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



What the??????


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 18, 2014)

where all those cyber bullies be?


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 18, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> What the??????



Its the best pizza in town


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 18, 2014)

hfh?


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 18, 2014)

lol


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 18, 2014)

bam!!!


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 18, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Its the best pizza in town



neva heard of such


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 18, 2014)

lol Who says lol


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 18, 2014)

A grown man should not say lol


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 18, 2014)

Or OMG


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 18, 2014)

Or Aft


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 18, 2014)

POL is allowed


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 18, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> You threw a cravin on me, so i went to The pub and got a large Stallion, that thing my friend is off the chain!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



MAn you aint kiddin!!!

I hope you didnt eat it all by yourself


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 18, 2014)

ROFL ???


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 18, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> MAn you aint kiddin!!!
> 
> I hope you didnt eat it all by yourself



NO i  let the wifey have two pieces


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 18, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> ROFL ???



Ralph On the Floor Laughing???????  I guess it maybe appropriate if you know a Ralph


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 18, 2014)

howdy quack!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 18, 2014)

mud be so nice.  he shares


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 18, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> mud be so nice.  he shares



you know they say about sharing


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 18, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> you know they say about sharing



sharing is caring, and mud be caring


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 18, 2014)

random idear... I think ill shave tonight.  LMS gonna be upset x3


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 18, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> lol Who says lol



Somebody wanting to get KANG status


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 18, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> random idear... I think ill shave tonight.  LMS gonna be upset x3



SHARING NOT SHAVING, silly.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 18, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> POL is allowed



excuse me maam, what is POL?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 18, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> SHARING NOT SHAVING, silly.



  I got nothing


----------



## stringmusic (Feb 18, 2014)

Mud likes large stallions


Sharing is shaving and caring.




hashtag?
















toot?


----------



## stringmusic (Feb 18, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> excuse me maam, what is POL?



Putting on lipstick.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 18, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Somebody wanting to get KANG status


Shhhhhh


stringmusic said:


> Mud likes large stallions
> 
> 
> Sharing is shaving and caring.
> ...



Stallion pizza's


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 18, 2014)

Salmon pattie biscuit with mustard . .


----------



## stringmusic (Feb 18, 2014)

TP is such a sweet pea...... http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=8509133#post8509133

I'm crying now to,two,too,2,tu-tu........... toot.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 18, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Salmon pattie biscuit with mustard . .


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 18, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Salmon pattie biscuit with mustard . .



what is a salmon pattie biscuit?  How do you make those?


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 18, 2014)

I ate too much pizza. Sleepy.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 18, 2014)

stringmusic said:


> TP is such a sweet pea...... http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=8509133#post8509133
> 
> I'm crying now to,two,too,2,tu-tu........... toot.



that thread fiddin to get nasty real quick fast and in a hurry..  Hope Tp treads lightly


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 18, 2014)

Afternoon Youngings.


----------



## stringmusic (Feb 18, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> that thread fiddin to get nasty real quick fast and in a hurry..  Hope Tp treads lightly


----------



## stringmusic (Feb 18, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Afternoon Youngings.



Hello KyDawg, how's the zoo?


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 18, 2014)

stringmusic said:


> Hello KyDawg, how's the zoo?



I am gonna leave the zoo behind for a few days, and head to South Georgia.


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 18, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> excuse me maam, what is POL?



puke out loud


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 18, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> I am gonna leave the zoo behind for a few days, and head to South Georgia.



KyDawg is celebrating his birthday in south georgia


----------



## Hornet22 (Feb 18, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Salmon pattie biscuit with mustard . .



Wat uuuuuupppppp. Glad ta hear them boys finally flipped yo switch back on.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 18, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin+, Crickett+ creekbender, BG77, Reminex, mrs. hornet22+, Jeff C.+, Big Foot. hdm03+, mudracing101+, keebs+, stringmusic+, KyDawg+, 

from the equipment thread.... drivelers, we be nosey


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 18, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> havin_fun_huntin+, Crickett+ creekbender, BG77, Reminex, mrs. hornet22+, Jeff C.+, Big Foot. hdm03+, mudracing101+, keebs+, stringmusic+, KyDawg+,
> 
> from the equipment thread.... drivelers, we be nosey





We juss watching out for T.P.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 18, 2014)

NCH got a red name now


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 18, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> We juss watching out for T.P.



I may have added 3-4 names to that list.... maybe


----------



## stringmusic (Feb 18, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> NCH got a red name now



He done went a layed tha hamma down to,two,too


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 18, 2014)

Hornet22 said:


> Wat uuuuuupppppp. Glad ta hear them boys finally flipped yo switch back on.





I turned every light in the house on yesterday !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 18, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> that thread fiddin to get nasty real quick fast and in a hurry..  Hope Tp treads lightly



He made his point just fine, and I agree 100%.



KyDawg said:


> Afternoon Youngings.



Aft Pops!            



You see that pinnochio?




hdm03 said:


> puke out loud








mrs. hornet22 said:


> We juss watching out for T.P.




He can take care of himself, but I was ready to pounce....


----------



## Keebs (Feb 18, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> NCH got a red name now


where you been? he's had that................


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 18, 2014)

Keebs said:


> where you been? he's had that................


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 18, 2014)

hfg can't see red because of his tears


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 18, 2014)

Keebs said:


> where you been? he's had that................



Keebs I am meeting Mud in Tifton with your goodies Thursday morning.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 18, 2014)

Need to have my truck cleaned up . .


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 18, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Keebs I am meeting Mud in Tifton with your goodies Thursday morning.



 I need to meet up and get my goats?


----------



## Keebs (Feb 18, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Keebs I am meeting Mud in Tifton with your goodies Thursday morning.



How long you gonna be down this way?


Hooked On Quack said:


> Need to have my truck cleaned up . .


what you done done this time?


havin_fun_huntin said:


> I need to meet up and get my goats?


you need to go with Mud, just to guard my goodies........... think you can get the secretary to watch the place for about 10 minutes??


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 18, 2014)

Keebs said:


> How long you gonna be down this way?
> 
> what you done done this time?
> 
> you need to go with Mud, just to guard my goodies........... think you can get the secretary to watch the place for about 10 minutes??



 i wasnt invited.  makes me very sad

Are you sure Mud and I watching goodies is a good idea??


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 18, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Keebs I am meeting Mud in Tifton with your goodies Thursday morning.



Bring some of your chickens with you.  I would like to pet 3 of them and eat one.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 18, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> i wasnt invited.  makes me very sad
> 
> Are you sure Mud and I watching goodies is a good idea??


will you & hdm03 quit being so sensitive?  I swear we shoulda sent ya'll out to Cali with mattech!
I'd best be able to trust you two........


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 18, 2014)

Keebs said:


> will you & hdm03 quit being so sensitive?  I swear we shoulda sent ya'll out to Cali with mattech!
> I'd best be able to trust you two........



 dont pick on me about being sensitive.  
You have more faith in mud and me than I do


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 18, 2014)

keebs is being very hurtful......i am waiting on my apology PM


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 18, 2014)

Ya'll play purdy now.
I'm outa here.
 Going to enjoy the rest of this beautiful day IMOBY


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 18, 2014)

Keebs said:


> How long you gonna be down this way?
> 
> what you done done this time?
> 
> you need to go with Mud, just to guard my goodies........... think you can get the secretary to watch the place for about 10 minutes??





Got it nasty during the ice storm, and YOU know I don't ride in no naaaaaaasty truck !!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 18, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> We juss watching out for T.P.


Yep, he might get beatin up.


havin_fun_huntin said:


> i wasnt invited.  makes me very sad
> 
> Are you sure Mud and I watching goodies is a good idea??


Its not really a good idea, I'm gonna charge Keebs a delivery fee.


hdm03 said:


> Bring some of your chickens with you.  I would like to pet 3 of them and eat one.





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Ya'll play purdy now.
> I'm outa here.
> Going to enjoy the rest of this beautiful day IMOBY



Bye


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 18, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Got it nasty during the ice storm, and YOU know I don't ride in no naaaaaaasty truck !!!



Speakin of my truck needs a bath bad.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 18, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Speakin of my truck needs a bath bad.



yes it does!!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 18, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> dont pick on me about being sensitive.
> You have more faith in mud and me than I do


read my sig line...............


hdm03 said:


> keebs is being very hurtful......i am waiting on my apology PM


No No:amnot, ain't happenin............ 


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Ya'll play purdy now.
> I'm outa here.
> Going to enjoy the rest of this beautiful day IMOBY


take all da fun out of it for me, why don'tcha?



Hooked On Quack said:


> Got it nasty during the ice storm, and YOU know I don't ride in no naaaaaaasty truck !!!


 true dat!


mudracing101 said:


> Its not really a good idea, I'm gonna charge Keebs a delivery fee.


Chevy is ready to pay up!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 18, 2014)

Keebs said:


> read my sig line...............
> 
> No No:amnot, ain't happenin............
> 
> ...



THis disturbs me..


----------



## Keebs (Feb 18, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> THis disturbs me..


She LOVES her Unc Mud!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 18, 2014)

Keebs said:


> She LOVES her Unc Mud!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 18, 2014)

Oh well, cancel truck wash, just read Miggie's forecast.


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 18, 2014)

Miggie came back here?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 18, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Miggie came back here?





Somebody link up hdmhole . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 18, 2014)

Crown goin down like wata !!


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 18, 2014)

wish i was a drankin'; this company frowns upon that while i'm here.  Da man is keepin' me down


----------



## stringmusic (Feb 18, 2014)

hdm you need to go help this po fella out..... http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=793572

I knowed you are all about the facetime and he said "this is serious", you were the first person that came to mind. You're the man for the job!


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 18, 2014)

Just got a text from one of them banned members, told me to tell all the drivelers Hello from the other side.


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 18, 2014)




----------



## Da Possum (Feb 18, 2014)

stringmusic said:


> hdm you need to go help this po fella out..... http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=793572
> 
> I knowed you are all about the facetime and he said "this is serious", you were the first person that came to mind. You're the man for the job!



Mud tryin' to git it moved


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 18, 2014)

Big7 done gots himself in trouble on FaceSpace.......poor lil feller


----------



## stringmusic (Feb 18, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Mud tryin' to git it moved



Mud also called us a name, one that I will not repeat here.



I didn't appreciate that.


----------



## stringmusic (Feb 18, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Big7 done gots himself in trouble on FaceSpace.......poor lil feller



One of his ol girlfriends done found out that he gots a new lady.


----------



## stringmusic (Feb 18, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Just got a text from one of them banned members, told me to tell all the drivelers Hello from the other side.



Who was it Mud? You can tell us.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 18, 2014)

FB, that's where I learned to stawk . .


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 18, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Big7 done gots himself in trouble on FaceSpace.......poor lil feller


Yep, deep doo doo


stringmusic said:


> Mud also called us a name, one that I will not repeat here.
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't appreciate that.


But i like ya'll idjits



Hooked On Quack said:


> FB, that's where I learned to stawk . .



You read where that women killin all them people on Craigslist I'm thru trying to pick up chicks on the web.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 18, 2014)

morning guys and girls


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 18, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> morning guys and girls



You been asleep????????No No:


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 18, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> You been asleep????????No No:



sorry, i didnt post in like an hour.  Thats so rare I figured ti must be a new day, sorry


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 18, 2014)

Mud, you should build hat sweet grill!


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 18, 2014)

build a hat?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 18, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> build a hat?



Easy now, you know dat buoy ain't right . .


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 18, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Easy now, you know dat buoy ain't right . .



Its all the mercury from building hats...


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 18, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Mud, you should build hat sweet grill!



I thought you ordered me one for my birfday


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 18, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Its all the mercury from building hats...



"mad hatter", just remembered where that came from..


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 18, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> I thought you ordered me one for my birfday



um yeah I did. but see what had happened was it got backordered.  All they had left were 351 blocks hope you dont mind when it comes in


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 18, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> "mad hatter", just remembered where that came from..



  Who says TV wont teach ya nuffin


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 18, 2014)

Big7's deep doo doo Facebook thread done got moved


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 18, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Big7's deep doo doo Facebook thread done got moved



shucks was it drama? and I misseded it?


----------



## stringmusic (Feb 18, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Big7's deep doo doo Facebook thread done got moved


----------



## stringmusic (Feb 18, 2014)




----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 18, 2014)

I'm out, later y'all.


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 18, 2014)

time to tinkle on the fire and call in the dogs........later folks


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 18, 2014)

bye mud


----------



## Keebs (Feb 18, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Oh well, cancel truck wash, just read Miggie's forecast.




Ok, I'm outta here............... MUDDDDDD!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 18, 2014)

bye mud, bye keebs


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 18, 2014)

Here I sit broken hearted had to . . . but only . . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 18, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Here I sit broken hearted had to . . . but only . . .


----------



## little miss sunshine (Feb 18, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


>



Hi Jeff fa fa


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 18, 2014)

little miss sunshine said:


> Hi Jeff fa fa



Hey there lms!


----------



## little miss sunshine (Feb 18, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Hey there lms!



How was your trip?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 18, 2014)

Is it  a wonderful day in the neighborhood?


----------



## little miss sunshine (Feb 18, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Is it  a wonderful day in the neighborhood?



It's always a wonderful day in the neighborhood when you get to wake up


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 18, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Is it  a wonderful day in the neighborhood?



Hey LMS you want to have a hair combing party?


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 18, 2014)

little miss sunshine said:


> How was your trip?



Well, purty much sucked getting home. After traveling and working two long hard days you just want to get home.


----------



## little miss sunshine (Feb 18, 2014)

Migmack said:


> Hey LMS you want to have a hair combing party?



I would but see I hit my hair limit whentge hair on my head got past my shoulders...... Got to stay arrow dianamic


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 18, 2014)

little miss sunshine said:


> It's always a wonderful day in the neighborhood when you get to wake up



Everyday is a Holiday!


----------



## little miss sunshine (Feb 18, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Well, purty much sucked getting home. After traveling and working two long hard days you just want to get home.



I would imagine so.... I'm ready to be home everyday at 5 but I just rhought it was because healthcare was no fun


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 18, 2014)

little miss sunshine said:


> I would but see I hit my hair limit whentge hair on my head got past my shoulders...... Got to stay arrow dianamic



Will you shampoo and comb my back?


----------



## little miss sunshine (Feb 18, 2014)

Migmack said:


> Will you shampoo and comb my back?



Ill perm it for you....


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 18, 2014)

little miss sunshine said:


> Ill perm it for you....



offer a wax too.


----------



## little miss sunshine (Feb 18, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> offer a wax too.



Yea he may get more use out of a wax.....


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 18, 2014)

little miss sunshine said:


> Yea he may get more use out of a wax.....



No wax... took me years to get this hairy and sexy.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 18, 2014)

I filly shorts out nicely.


----------



## little miss sunshine (Feb 18, 2014)

Migmack said:


> No wax... took me years to get this hairy and sexy.



Gotcha.... Maybe a nice braid then?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 18, 2014)

Migmack said:


> No wax... took me years to get this hairy and sexy.



she shampoos and conditions mine


----------



## little miss sunshine (Feb 18, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> she shampoos and conditions mine



Sure would love to perm yours....


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 18, 2014)

mig...  we havi a back hair perm party.... you are invited  


little miss sunshine said:


> Sure would love to perm yours....


----------



## little miss sunshine (Feb 18, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> mig...  we havi a back hair perm party.... you are invited



This is gonna be great gonna look like Shirley temple is trying to crawl out the back of your shirt


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 18, 2014)

Ain't no sunshine when she's gone.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 18, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Ain't no sunshine when she's gone.



 but really tho


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 18, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> but really tho



Oh hey hfg.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 18, 2014)

Finished off my pizza from lunch.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 18, 2014)

I'm out no one to talk to.


----------



## Hankus (Feb 19, 2014)

night shift, yep, drillin this hole after dark, when she fires its 24/7, get sum


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 19, 2014)

Guess What Day It Is????  Yep, It is HUMP DAY !!!

This is one week that I have been Humping every day too.  Been going full throttle since Monday Morning at 5 am.  I am ready for some rest.

And for the rest of you.......It is time for all of you drivelers to get your rears out of bed and become productive citizens today.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 19, 2014)

EE 

being productive here


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 19, 2014)

EE
havin_fun_huntin= never productive


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 19, 2014)

Oh,  Guess who finally got to feel the baby move last night 
It was the most awesome, weirdest feeling ever.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 19, 2014)

Looks like ill have to finsih this one up all alone


----------



## stringmusic (Feb 19, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Oh,  Guess who finally got to feel the baby move last night
> It was the most awesome, weirdest feeling ever.


How long did you cry?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 19, 2014)

stringmusic said:


> How long did you cry?



I'm not telling you.  You may pick on me and hurt my emotions


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 19, 2014)

stringmusic said:


> How long did you cry?



 

Morning y'all, it was dead in here last night, LMS nor HFG would talk to me.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 19, 2014)

stringmusic said:


> How long did you cry?





havin_fun_huntin said:


> I'm not telling you.  You may pick on me and hurt my emotions






~here I sit~ all alone~work to be done~sigh~
Hi ya'll!


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 19, 2014)

Keebs said:


> ~here I sit~ all alone~work to be done~sigh~
> Hi ya'll!



Hey, them two ducks you gave me... well lets just say they are not youngins anymore, them males will not leave them along. Theres two big white ones, a male and female, all he wants is the two young ones. Its sad.


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 19, 2014)

morning folks


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 19, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning y'all, it was dead in here last night, LMS nor HFG would talk to me.


Sorry, we were posting amongst doing other things


Keebs said:


> ~here I sit~ all alone~work to be done~sigh~
> Hi ya'll!



Keebs needs a hug folks


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 19, 2014)

hey hdm03-


----------



## Keebs (Feb 19, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Hey, them two ducks you gave me... well lets just say they are not youngins anymore, them males will not leave them along. Theres two big white ones, a male and female, all he wants is the two young ones. Its sad.


 'bout like when we had a dozen roosters and only 5 hens......... 


hdm03 said:


> morning folks


yo


mudracing101 said:


> Morning y'all, it was dead in here last night, LMS nor HFG would talk to me.


you been keeping odd hours here lately.......... 


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Sorry, we were posting amongst doing other things
> Keebs needs a hug folks


 always............ doesn't everybody?


----------



## stringmusic (Feb 19, 2014)

Anybody think we need a booger pickin' thread?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 19, 2014)

Keebs said:


> 'bout like when we had a dozen roosters and only 5 hens.........
> 
> yo
> 
> ...


 errbody needs a keebs hug


stringmusic said:


> Anybody think we need a booger pickin' thread?


NO!!!!!!!!


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 19, 2014)

stringmusic said:


> Anybody think we need a booger pickin' thread?



I was just about to start one; but since you're here; I think you need to take the lead on this one.

Thanks


----------



## stringmusic (Feb 19, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> I was just about to start one; but since you're here; I think you need to take the lead on this one.
> 
> Thanks



hfg must be a messy booger picker, he don't even want to talk about it.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 19, 2014)

stringmusic said:


> hfg must be a messy booger picker, he don't even want to talk about it.



i do not do a nasty thing such as that!!!!!





















my fangers are too big


----------



## stringmusic (Feb 19, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> i do not do a nasty thing such as that!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You could use your back scratcher?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 19, 2014)

Keebs, can you please you your double 0 secret mod position and ban hdm03- and strangnasty+ for a day please?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 19, 2014)

where mud?


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 19, 2014)

strang+ made hfg+ cry........again


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 19, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> strang+ made hfg+ cry........again



shouldnt you be planning your date or something?


----------



## stringmusic (Feb 19, 2014)

This booger pickin' talk done got me to thinking...... what y'all eatin' for lunch today?


----------



## stringmusic (Feb 19, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> shouldnt you be planning your date or something?



He hasn't even called me in two days, I don't know if I want to go with him now.


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 19, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> shouldnt you be planning your date or something?



I've already taken my shower


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 19, 2014)

Keebs said:


> 'bout like when we had a dozen roosters and only 5 hens.........
> 
> yo
> 
> ...


You would think they would spread the love.. Nope they chase the same poor girl around and around. Oh and the wife left the Kindle at home.



stringmusic said:


> Anybody think we need a booger pickin' thread?


With pics



stringmusic said:


> This booger pickin' talk done got me to thinking...... what y'all eatin' for lunch today?


Boogers good for snacks not lunch.


hdm03 said:


> I've already taken my shower



Yeah but did you use soap


----------



## Crickett (Feb 19, 2014)

Mornin y'all! 

We ended up with 3 buffs so far! Don't think any of the others are gonna hatch! 






Keebs said:


> ~here I sit~ all alone~work to be done~sigh~
> Hi ya'll!



I'm starting to have coughin fits now! 



mudracing101 said:


> Hey, them two ducks you gave me... well lets just say they are not youngins anymore, them males will not leave them along. Theres two big white ones, a male and female, all he wants is the two young ones. Its sad.







Keebs said:


> 'bout like when we had a dozen roosters and only 5 hens.........


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 19, 2014)

Soo, I was thinking.  With Chevy "loving" mud so much, his ducks loving each other.  Maybe mud meeting up with KyD and his farm animals isnt such a great idea?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 19, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Soo, I was thinking.  With Chevy "loving" mud so much, his ducks loving each other.  Maybe mud meeting up with KyD and his farm animals isnt such a great idea?



Yeah but I bet he racks up during the rut 


I made myself giggle


----------



## Keebs (Feb 19, 2014)

stringmusic said:


> Anybody think we need a booger pickin' thread?


No No:


hdm03 said:


> I was just about to start one; but since you're here; I think you need to take the lead on this one.
> 
> Thanks










stringmusic said:


> hfg must be a messy booger picker, he don't even want to talk about it.









havin_fun_huntin said:


> Keebs, can you please you your double 0 secret mod position and ban hdm03- and strangnasty+ for a day please?
> 
> Thanks in advance


Already in place......... 


stringmusic said:


> This booger pickin' talk done got me to thinking...... what y'all eatin' for lunch today?


 






mudracing101 said:


> You would think they would spread the love.. Nope they chase the same poor girl around and around. Oh and the wife left the Kindle at home.
> With pics
> Boogers good for snacks not lunch.
> Yeah but did you use soap









Crickett said:


> I'm starting to have coughin fits now!


From what I have been told, if you're not coughing up colored junk, take a suppressant, if it is colored take an expectorant......., bless your heart, I don't wish this mess on nobody!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Soo, I was thinking.  With Chevy "loving" mud so much, his ducks loving each other.  Maybe mud meeting up with KyD and his farm animals isnt such a great idea?


He's just a big 'ol hunk ah burnin love!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 19, 2014)

hdm03- got a new boat yall!!!


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 19, 2014)

i don't use soap; it harsh on my skin. hfg will cry if i have rough skin


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 19, 2014)

Hdm03-, you need a trolling motor


----------



## stringmusic (Feb 19, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> hdm03- got a new boat yall!!!


Pics?


hdm03 said:


> i don't use soap; it harsh on my skin. hfg will cry if i have rough skin


Soap be bad fo your skin.

hfg cry's about everything.


----------



## stringmusic (Feb 19, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Hdm03-, you need a trolling motor



Wow hdm, your skin looks fabulous in that pic!


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 19, 2014)

stringmusic said:


> Wow hdm, your skin looks fabulous in that pic!



He needs some fur.


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 19, 2014)

I need to go study up on shed huntin'


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 19, 2014)

stringmusic said:


> Wow hdm, your skin looks fabulous in that pic!



Thanks.  It feels fabulous!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 19, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Thanks.  It feels fabulous!



" it puts the lotion on its skin"


----------



## mattech (Feb 19, 2014)

Morning y'all. Another day in pair a dice.


----------



## mattech (Feb 19, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> I need to go study up on shed huntin'



You walk around and look for sheds. 

Any questions p.m. strang.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 19, 2014)

mattech said:


> You walk around and look for sheds.
> 
> Any questions p.m. strang.



I heard string had a labradoodle trained to find sheds?


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 19, 2014)

hiddyho partners


----------



## mattech (Feb 19, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I heard string had a labradoodle trained to find sheds?



That's not the only trick it does. It also helps pick boogers.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 19, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> hiddyho partners


HowdY BOG


mattech said:


> That's not the only trick it does. It also helps pick boogers.



poor dog


----------



## stringmusic (Feb 19, 2014)

I've got the best booger pickin' labradoodle east of the Mississippi.


----------



## mattech (Feb 19, 2014)

stringmusic said:


> I've got the best booger pickin' labradoodle east of the Mississippi.



That you do, that you do!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 19, 2014)

mattech said:


> Morning y'all. Another day in pair a dice.





blood on the ground said:


> hiddyho partners


Hey, how you feeling??????


mattech said:


> That's not the only trick it does. It also helps pick boogers.





stringmusic said:


> I've got the best booger pickin' labradoodle east of the Mississippi.



Ya'll knock it off, PLEASE!!!!!!!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 19, 2014)

dont people actually train dogs to find sheds?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 19, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Hey, how you feeling??????
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Do I need to make some things disappear???


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 19, 2014)




----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 19, 2014)

Did somebody just say something??


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 19, 2014)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Did somebody just say something??


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 19, 2014)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Did somebody just say something??



  Whachu talking bout Willis?


----------



## Keebs (Feb 19, 2014)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Do I need to make some things disappear???


You might...............


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 19, 2014)

Keebs said:


> You might...............



 he already has.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 19, 2014)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Did somebody just say something??


----------



## stringmusic (Feb 19, 2014)

I'm kinda skeered to be in here right now.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 19, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> he already has.


well, you do the crime, you do the time........... rules are rules, and being polite and having common sense should NOT be thrown out the window!!!!!


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 19, 2014)

stringmusic said:


> I'm kinda skeered to be in here right now.



You not gonna to cry are you?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 19, 2014)

Keebs said:


> well, you do the crime, you do the time........... rules are rules, and being polite and having common sense should NOT be thrown out the window!!!!!



I was personally in favor of his name change.  It was awesome!!


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 19, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> he already has.



Post it again I didn't see it.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 19, 2014)

Migmack said:


> Post it again I didn't see it.



Your party invite is revoked.  Trying to get me in twouble.. Shame upon you


----------



## stringmusic (Feb 19, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> You not gonna to cry are you?



I did for a minute, but I'm ok now.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 19, 2014)

stringmusic said:


> I'm kinda skeered to be in here right now.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 19, 2014)

This one is almost done..  I wonder if the next will be in honor of mudhater too?


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 19, 2014)

lock er down


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 19, 2014)

last post


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 19, 2014)

Keebs said:


> well, you do the crime, you do the time........... rules are rules, and being polite and having common sense should NOT be thrown out the window!!!!!





havin_fun_huntin said:


> I was personally in favor of his name change.  It was awesome!!


Wait what, i missed it , what happened


hdm03 said:


> last post



Last post, 
Next one should be, Mud... We love him


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 19, 2014)

King, that is all.


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 19, 2014)




----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 19, 2014)

Mr . Rutt, lock her down.


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 19, 2014)

yes; shut er down


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 19, 2014)




----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 19, 2014)

Last post Shut it down.


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 19, 2014)

done?


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 19, 2014)

Yes it's a wrap.


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 19, 2014)

ya'll stop posting in here so I can lock er' down


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 19, 2014)

or up


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 19, 2014)

Why aint this locked, i feel like its entrapment, crap ... i just took the bait


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 19, 2014)

Locked


----------

